# Gaming w/Jemal: Mutant Apocalypse Issue 1



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

Prologue
OOC

Current Characters:
Walking Dad - Jacob Calvins, AKA Frost
Shayuri - Cassandra Allen, AKA Fulcrum
BBs - Laura Vioricta AKA Shadow
JKason - Terry Quinlan aka The Grid
Voda Vosa - Uomo Nascosto/Vittorio di la Croce

Previous(possibly returning?) Characters:
Rathan - James Corin AKA Tinman
Hero4Hire - Jackson Munroe AKA Kombat

*This issue is following a slight retcon/time skip from the original 'prologue'.  Changes and current situation are as detailed below: 

RETCON: Back on the road, Terry, Cassandra, and James never noticed the woman at the bar, and had a thankfully uneventful trip back home.

Update: 
Upon their return, Terry and Cassandra were assigned to a new case investigating a mutant terrorist cell that was drawing a lot of negative attention to metas.  They were going to go in with one of Gryphon's oldest members, Uomo Nascosto, and a new mutant they'd never met, but had heard of before - Frost.

At the Drake center, after Gryphon and Drake's conversation, they had decided to work together to infiltrate this new mutant terrorist organization.  Given that he had been approached directly, Frost was an ideal way to get their foot in the door, and after a bit of convincing, decided to go along with the rest of the 'team', in the hopes that he would be approached again.

After a few weeks of work, Frost was indeed once more approached while travelling with Uomo, and invited to a meeting.

*A Cabin in the Rocky Mountains, Montana, APRIL, 2011*
Frost, Cassandra, Terry, and Uomo exited the car in front of the cabin in northern Montana.  There were no guards other than the man who'd driven them their from the airport in Spokane.  Sitting on the porch was an old man who motioned them forwards.

"I don't usually meet so many at once, but young Mr Frost was very insistent that he wasn't comfortable meeting me alone.  A sad lack of trust in your fellow mutant, but given the circumstances of the world, a forgivable one."  He smiled at them and motioned them to sit.  "My name is Gabriel Phoenix, I understand you wish to support the movement.  I suppose my first question must be why?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

*Frost*

"The question should have been 'why not?'. Since my ... powers emerged, I was hunted for something I haven't done, by people with no hope to understand me. I started to feel like being a character in one of this weird scifi serials.
Where else should I go after getting your invitation?"
Frost answers truthfully, if not completely.

[sblock=OOC]
great, busted it with the first roll.

Did I just ruined the story? Shall I spend a HP for a re-roll?

----
Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2011)

(OOC - Not necessarily busted, he just knows you're lying. Means you can still come up with an alternative story.)

"Ever since I found out who...what...I was, every day since has just been this...crawling pit of frustration," Cassandra said. "I can do all these things, but I CAN'T do them, because I can't let anyone know or else! And I just keep thinking, why should I be the one who has to live in fear? Just because I'm oppressed doesn't mean I have to live with it."

She nodded at Frost.

"I started looking...found a few others like me, Frost clued me in on what you have going. Oppression only works on individuals. If we join together, we'll be strong enough to show everyone what we've always known we can be."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

The corpulent Uomo takes a step ahead, his black trenchcoat flapping with the windy weather. He flashes a smile, and puts a hand in Frost's shoulders. When Uomo speaks, a strong, up to now unknown to the others, Russian accent emerges* "One of  di rreasons my camarrade herre asked me to come is vecause he is not trrully a masterr of worrds, his abilities rrelie elsev'ere. My name is Grigorio, Grigorio Svarkola; I vas wit camarrade Frost when you approached him."* He clears his throat, and takes a moment, as if waiting to see if his deception worked.
*"Mutants of all nations have lived with fear for too much time, as camarrade Cassandrra says. Your organization might be a little on di extremist side, although it is the only possible vay now that things are at dis state."*

_Desception: 19
Investigation on Gabriel Phoenix: 17 -> Allowed by Well informed: Trying to find out info on this guy.
Persuasion: 28
Rolls_


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

The old man frowns at Frost for a moment as he stumbles through his story, but seems more convinced by the others stories, and Uomo's words pull his attention. He speaks to 'Grigorio' in slightly-flawed Russian.
[sblock=Russian]"Yes, I'd imagine you've had firsthand experience with the 'state' the Americas are heading towards.  I have heard things are worse in Russia.  Perhaps you could share some stories with me later?"[/sblock] He switches back to English for the benefit of the others.
"Extremist is such a harsh word, Master Grigorio, I prefer to think of us as doing what is necessary to survive in a world filled with those that do not want us.  They fear us for our power, fear that we will replace them, and in their fear they lash out at us, and so we strike back.  It is a regrettable cycle, but we can not lay down and simply allow them to destroy our people.  Which leads me to: Are you willing to help us strike back, and what do you bring to aide us with?"

[sblock=ooc]
Hope Uomo speaks Russian. 

BTW Terry's also here, and Laura will be arriving later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

Uomo replies in perfect Russian.* "Things that happen in mother Russia are only compared to what happened during the Red October. I'll share stories if I must, but such memories are painful, as you'll understand. I lost many comrades."*
Clearing his throat, Uomo switches back to english as well. *"What do we bring to your side? Well, camarrade, I'm an ex KGB agent. I have ways to access information and know a lot of influential and important people around the globe."*


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, aka The Grid*



Jemal said:


> "Which leads me to: Are you willing to help us strike back, and what do you bring to aide us with?"












*OOC:*


Sorry. Playing catch-up.







Terry chuckles.  "You have any hackers in your little rabble-rouser gathering? Ask 'em who The Grid is, and you'll know I've got skillz to bring even without what my skewed-up genes give me."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2011)

Cassandra nods. "Willing. As for what I bring...mostly just me and my powers."

She lifted her hand, then brought it down, palm flat and facing the earth. The trees all around shuddered and bent over as if bowing down. Leaves sighed down in a sort of rain, dislodged by the motion. When Cass put her hand back at her side, the trees were released and returned to their upright posture, though she did it slowly enough tha they weren't damaged in the process.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

Uomo keeps his winning smile in his face. _"I really don't have any kind of super power to display..."_ he thinks to himself._ "I'll go by and play the silent card. If he doesn't ask me directly, I have nothing to fear. Heh... Vittorio, you are a genius." _
*"Ha ha!"* He laughs, eyes staring up. 

_OOC: Still waiting for the information from my investigation check on the old geezer _


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2011)

*Frost*

"I'm cool."
This is the only thing Frost says. It isn't much, but after his last stumbling nearly ruined everything, the less he says, the better


[sblock=OOC]

Will be visiting my parents this weekend, but will most likely be able to post.

----
Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 1, 2011)

Phoenix smiles and nods at each of your declarations. "I do indeed know of you, 'Grid', though I'd heard you became much less.. active over the recent year.  And Frost is rather.. infamous.  Grigorio, I notice you've said nothing of your less.. 'mundane' abilities.  Please do not be ashamed, among our own people we should celebrate our abilities."

He raises an eyebrow with keen interest at Cass's demonstration. "Most impressive, young lady.  I know a young gentleman named James with much the same power."
[sblock=Sense Motive 20]
the old mans Eyes watch each of you, as though he expects you to know who he's talking about.[/sblock]

"Perhaps one day I'll introduce you to each other."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry VV, forgot to mention your check didn't turn anything up.  Though Uomo's been around a fair bit, the name means nothing to him, short of reminding him of the legend of the phoenix.

VV, please either make a deception check to hide your recognition of his reference to James, or try to explain it away IC.  I don't think any of the other characters know about him, though Frost might recognize the reference to the TK guy from Washington.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*



Jemal said:


> Phoenix smiles and nods at each of your declarations. "I do indeed know of you, 'Grid', though I'd heard you became much less.. active over the recent year."




Terry shrugs. "Well, things did get a bit more complicated for me lately, when it turned out hacking wasn't my only natural talent."  He holds his hand palm up, fingers splayed. Small arcs of electricity play along the space between his fingers as he smiles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2011)

*"I underrstand. Well I'm quite hard to kill, although making a demostrration of that would requirre me to be in pain, something that I wish not to be, and will be verry angrry at anyone who wants to forrcefully make me show that."* "Grigorio" says, concealing his acknowledgement of James in the attempt of faked intimidation.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2011)

The old man smiles at Grid as though he were watching a grandson showing off "How splendid."

He nods at Grigorio's explanation. "Completely understandable, of course.  Well then, now that I know about each of you, were there any questions YOU had for me?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2011)

*"Well, Who arre you? comes to mind. I seem to have no intelligence on you sirr."* the fake russian says.* "And I praise myself of never doing anything unprepared. "*


----------



## Jemal (Oct 3, 2011)

"Good sir, if you knew who I was from a simple name, then I wouldn't be who I was."  The old man smiles at his own cryptic response then continues to explain.  "You may take pride in being well informed, but my very existence is defined by who doesn't know about me.  My gifts run more to the.. cerebral than most.  I am as much sitting in front of you as I am sitting in a coffee shop in New Jersey, as I am orating to a group in Washington, as I am in many places.  I am many, and we are one.  I suppose you could liken us to a hive mind, though I dislike the bug analogy."


[sblock=ooc]
Please make another Well informed check for Uomo.  I also was going over the sheets and noticed that Cassandra has it as well, so if Shayuri would like to make a check too, feel free.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2011)

*"That is... interresting for surre..."* says Uomo, as he squeezes his mind for data.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Terry looks a bit nervous, asking, "Does joining your group require ... um, hiving? I can play well with others and all, but a hacker knows better than most how useful it is to have standalone systems outside a network."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 4, 2011)

The old man chuckles at Terry's question "You couldn't if you wanted to, young man.  My mind is a... closed network, to use your terminology.  We all share the same mutation.  We're not going to 'assimilate' you or some such nonsense.  We're not the Government, after all.  They're the ones trying to force us all to be the same, we just want to let our differences be seen without being ridiculed and threatened.  That's why you're here, isn't it?"

[sblock=ooc]
Sry voda, 15 still too low to know anything. stop rolling bad. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Yes yes of course. Excuse me for being straightforward in this camarade, but I feel the need to go to the point here, and waste no more time." *Vittorio said, mildly annoyed at his failing memory. _[Stupid dice roller...]_


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Terry's relief is obvious. He holds off on further comment, though, as his faux-Russian comrade pushes on. He didn't know much about this one, but he definitely seemed to have the ear of the higher-ups. Best not to test him.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2011)

Cassandra smiles and nods as she searches her memories for a mutant who has the kind of powers he's taking about. Existing simultaneously in multiple bodies all of which shared a psychic link? Weird enough to occasion comment, but subtle enough that it might escape notice.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2011)

"To the point then.  I see no reason not to work together, you seem like a.. talented group.  Most of those who come to me do so alone, and I could very much use a group that can work together, so if you would like to help us, I have something in mind.  I have a man down in Brazil searching for a young woman who's being chased by the Brazilian government, a mutant like ourselves.  Brazil has taken a very.. negative response to meta-humans, and this young woman is very important to us.  I wonder if you would be willing to help rescue her?"

[sblock=ooc]
Disclaimer: Nothing against Brazil, just needed a random South American country.
Cassandra also has not heard anything of this man or his mutation.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2011)

"Of course!" Cassandra replied immediately. "Where can we find her?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2011)

*"A damsel in distrress. Such a herroic calling, it must be answerred at once!"* the corpulent "russian" says. 

_OOC: What's up with South America? =P Hint: Check Location._


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

*Frost*

"I'm willing to help. I would wish someone would have done something similar for me...
But how will we get to South America?"
Frost asks.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Terry nods. "Count me in. Not a fan of folks ganging up on our kind."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2011)

"Excellent.  We should be able to charter a flight for you, but it will be some hours.  Brazil is not exactly next door.  My driver will take you to the nearest airport and  give you the details and our contact's information on the way while I arrange a flight."

The old man turns and sits down again, but you get the feeling he's not just relaxing.  The driver motions you to return to the car and hands you a set of folders - Apparently the mission proposal and your acceptance of it were expected - and once all are seated begins driving.

[sblock=ooc]
Your total travel time counting drive, wait, and plane will be aproximately 12 hours, so you have plenty of time to go over whatever information you need. 
You will be setting down in Sao Paulo, your contact will meet you there.  His name is William, he has been tracking a woman known as Laura Vioricta who is on the run from the government.
What would you like to know about the mission?  Ask away.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

"I guess the first thing we should figure out is what this woman does?" Terry says. "Her ability might help us figure out the best way to track her."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

"Also...this is probably stupid," Cassandra says with some feigned shyness, "I'm really new at this. But...what government is she running from? Brazilian? United States? I figure...it might help to know who we might be up against."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

*Frost*

"Will we get... you know... a false identity? I will have maybe some difficulties with passports and maybe some of the other will, too."
Frost asks uncomfortably.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2011)

Inside the folders you are handed are new Identities for those of you who need them, and a few pages of information on the woman.

According to the reports, the woman - named Laura Vioricta - is on the run from the Brazilian government, who have taken a negative response to Meta-Humans just as Phoenix said, and have been hunting them down to 'ensure the safety of the public'.  It is unknown why Laura is there in the first place.

There is a brief description but no photo - A beautiful woman in her early twenties with long black hair and very distinctive red eyes.

Her primary mutation is a contact-based life-absorption, a side effect of which has granted her super-human strength, reflexes, senses, and healing.
It is believed that thus far her use of her ability has been either accidental or in self defense.  She is to be considered dangerous, but not hostile.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

"So, we don't want to get too close," Terry says as he flips through the brief. "If she's using this power on instinct, that means she doesn't necessarily have control. We don't know the specific trigger, and we don't want to be holding her hand if we find it.

"I don't suppose we know if there's any special substance that blocks this leeching effect? Offering a scared young woman a suit that keeps her from hurting people might get us off on the right foot."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2011)

The documents say nothing about blocking the power, though you surmise that such a thing would require study, which can't be done without the subject in question.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2011)

"I don't have to touch her," Cassandra mumurs, rubbing her eyes. "Maybe I should concentrate on her, and you guys focus on the guys after her."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

*Frost*

"Great. Now I have much more knowledge of her capabilities than of any of yours. We should talk about them sometime."
Frost says and sighs.

[sblock=OOC]

----
Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

Uomo turns on his small computer, and starts typing an email, in an encrypted code to send to Gryphon. In this email he tells him about James, the brazilian woman they are going after, and this hive minded person. He also contacts other on his network, searching for information on the mutant girl and the old man, asking about shared consciousness, and "man in Manhattan" as the old guy quote. Someone had to know something. After making his personal research, Uomo turns and smiles empathically to the others. *"What an adventure!"*


_Insight (To interpret what he founds): 17
Technology (Benefit: Cipher, Benefit: Security clearance): 21
Investigation (Connected and Contacts advantage): 23_


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2011)

Uomo gets to work on his computer, taking some time to inform Gryphon and try to find out what he can.  He discovers that the 'hive mind' personality has been encountered before.  It is an old mutation, known cases cropping up for a couple hundred years.  The 'members' of the hive mind tend to pass on their memories on death, ensuring the 'survival' of each part of the hive, and making those who are a part of it extremely well informed and dangerous.  None have ever been captured or come to either Gryphon or Drake.  It is the speculation that all 'hive mind metas' are joined to the same hive, though it is also possible that there are multiple 'hives'.

As for the girl, all the information Uomo can find correlates with the files he received from Phoenix -  although he does find a photograph a few years old from her high school, which he notes happened to be the same Metro city high school that was the center of the terrorist attack over a year ago.  In fact, further digging reveals that she had visited the school after graduating - On the same day as the terrorist attack.  The same day Frost and Cassandra had been there.  That was the last day she was seen in the United States, and she is currently wanted for questioning in relation to the attack, just as Frost is, but her presence was not public information (OOC: Security Clearance ftw).

There seems to be something very significant about that particular attack, and those who were present that day, that much is clear, but Uomo can't quite figure it out.. Perhaps together they could discover if it was by design or simple accident. 

[sblock=ooc]
Also for future reference, how much each of the others PC's know about you is up to you, but I would suggest (As WD just did) figuring out what information your characters have on each other, either IC or at the very least talking about it OOC so there's no confusion in the future.  You have a long flight ahead of you, so there's plenty of time to get to know each other.
Uomo would already know a fair bit about each of the other three on his team.

Speaking of which, VV, don't forget when trying to send encrypted messages that you have a very talented (And slightly famous) Hacker sitting beside you.  I'm sure the Grid would assist if asked, and that would make your searches/communications far more secure (both from a Story/Fluff PoV and b/c he has better computer skills).

Also don't forget you guys can Aid each other in such endeavors if you wish, anybody who has applicable skills.

Finally, two questions: 
A: do you guys want to do some RPing on the flight.
B: Any more questions?
Otherwise I'll fast forward to the meet with the contact in my next post.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I actually assumed we'd been briefed on each others' abilities before we left, as part of basic mission prep. Terry certainly isn't concerned with masking his abilities from other metas in the group, at least. 

Unless folks have more ideas on planning, I'd say we can fast-forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

Uomo shares the information he had just gained. *"Perhaps some of you that were present the day of the terrorist attack could bring more light to this matter. This person appears to be related to the attack in some way, and my access to security reports confirm this. You are also present there and in the media, but this person appears to have been stripped out of official reports." *Uomo explains.* "Could you care to think about this, and if it makes any sense? Tell me about that day, perhaps remembering that will trigger some flashback memories."* the man suggests, having dropped out his Russian _façade_.

_OOC: I'm aware of his hacker abilities, but making him encrypt a private mail would mean he could read it. And Uomo doesn't want that. So he'll trust him on searching info but not on stuff he sends to Gryphon. Is it possible to combine Uomo's benefits, like Security clearance with Grid's hacking abilities? _


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2011)

Neither Frost nor Cass remember anything about the woman, though it WAS a rather hectic day.  Cass does remember one of the agents she met on site though, another mutant who was able to sense metas and their powers.  He was the one who helped most of them escape, and set Cass down the path that led her to Gryphon.  She knows him only as JC, though he did ask her to not tell anybody about him.

[sblock=ooc]
Don't forget Grid's been working for Gryphon for a while too.  And yes, one character can 'loan' use of a benefit/feat to another if the two are working together on something and it makes sense.(Giving security access to a hacker, using fame to help get an investigator into a normally closed area to do their detective thing, etc).  Benefits don't have to be exclusive to the character who has them, IE a wealthy character could give money to others, it doesn't have to all be spent on himself (Unless he's also greedy. )
If loaning use of a benefit/feat to another character seems to make sense and you can describe it, then I doubt I'll have a problem with it.. If I do with a specific combination, I'll mention it when it comes up.

Edit: Just thought of something - It's basically another form of Aid Another, but instead of aiding with a complimentary skill, you're aiding by providing use of a feat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

Uomo scratches his head.* "Well, we know something else although not complete. I guess we'll have to wait until we get to Brazil to assess how things are there." *he concludes and rests his back comfortably in the seat. The big man grins.* "It's been a while since I didn't go into the field. Working behind curtains has it's thing, but there's nothing like the excitement of going on a dangerous mission to give these old bones a shake."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

*Frost*

Frost still knows near to nothing about his new allies...

[sblock=OOC]

And I assumed we didn't get a briefing. Frost surely never told anyone what he can do exactly. How could the others be briefed on him.
What did Uomo tell anyone for instance? Can I just assume I know everything VV posted in the RG? That seems somehow unlikely.

I think it would also be a nice role-playing opportunity and we could do some in-game tactics talk what to do in further combat encounters.

----

If no one else is interested, I'm fine with a story jump to the next airport.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

"I remember the attack on the school," Cassandra says, thinking back. "I don't remember a girl with those powers. There were others there besides me who had powers...including one of the terrorists...but I didn't see anyone who could do that. Of course, she could have been somewhere I wasn't. I didn't see everything...especially in the beginning I had to be careful about getting involved."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Personally I'm with WD, It's a good RP opportunity, and a way to figure out how your characters are going to work together.

As far as what people would know from prior briefing - Uomo knows a fair bit about Cass and Terry b/c they work for Gryphon, and they know about each other b/c they've worked together.  Beyond that, it's up to you guys what you have told/will tell each other.

In any case, if you wish to skip to Landing in brazil, please post such, until 3 people have done so(Or nobody posts for a while) I'll assume we're still in open RP mode.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

Uomo nods to himself. Then, realization dawns in his face. *"I haven't told you much about myself did I?"* he asks, knowing his comment of 'behind curtains' had fall into deaf ears. He gets close to Grid before continuing*. "Check for 'bugs' for this old man, would you bambini?" *he asks. Grid feels like he's on a gangster's film of the 30's. This Uomo man has a lot of that on him, he's wearing a long trenchcoat, wide rimmed hat, and although he's dress in a 'standard' forma suit, those knowledgeable can notice he's wearing the type of tie, shoes and shirt that was used back then. Perhaps that's why it feels so like... a mobster. That, and the Italian words. 

_>>Assuming nothing was found<<_

* "Well, I've worked with Gryphon for quite some time now, I'm in a good position in the organization, and so, away from the shaky life of a field agent, cappice? I'm Mr. Gryphon's right hand if you have to know, so I might be giving some orders to you, just disregard them, I'm too used to be in charge; Haha!" *the big man laughs. He lets a moment pass, and then
* "So Frost, I take you have some sort of..."* Uomo waves his fingers *"Temperature altering abilities, am I right?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

*Frost*

"Wished that were the whole story. My full body is permanently frozen, yet flexible. I cannot just stopping my powers to pretend to be 'normal'. At least my body is pretty resistant.
The other half is right, I 'project' cold, create objects from ice and build sliding ramps for myself." Frost explains.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

*"Well, I know who I'm I going to give my drink to hold, that's for sure, haha!"* jokes the man again.* "So out of curiosity...." *Uomo approaches to Frost and pinches him in the arm, as to try the texture of Frost's flesh.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry raises an incredulous eyebrow as Uomo starts calling him pet names, then shrugs. 

"I'm a hacker first," Terry says to Frost, "But it turns out I'm a better hacker because, as it turns out, computers can actually talk to me." He looks up to the ceiling of the plane, his eyes glazing a bit as he sends out _Ollie Ollie Oxen free! Any surveillance devices hiding about?_ he cocks his head to listen for a response.









*OOC:*


Using Comprehend Machines ability


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

Terry does find a device, a small hidden camera near the cockpit, but it's not watching them, it's just there to keep an eye on who's coming and going from the cockpit.  It has an important job aren't you proud of the good job it's doing?

Terry can feel that if the Camera were a guard dog(an apt analogy, actually), it would be wagging its tail in anticipation.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Terry chuckles and sends back an appreciative 'pat on the head' to the camera.

"There's a security cam over there," he points. "But it's only programmed to watch activity to and from the cockpit, so I think we're fine on that end."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

*"Looks like we are closing to our destination."* says the italian man. *"Is there any other question someone wants to ask? It might be our few last 'be yourself' time for a while."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

*Frost*

"Mr Uomo, sir, you explained just your position. But who are you and what can you do?" Frost asks.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

*"Well I told you, I'm Uomo Nascosto, I'm currently chief in security for the Gryphon family. I'm from Roma, I lived most of my life there before moving to this country. What I can do? Well amici, I've been in my time secret agent for the Padrino of the Sicilian Mafia among my occupations. That should give you an idea of what I am capable off."* Uomo gives Frost a wide smile, that for some reason gives him an eerie sensation. 

_Italian words: Amici: Friend
Roma: Rome
Padrino: Godfather
Bambini: Kid_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

*Frost*

"So your powers are being creepy and being morally ambiguous? At least you look and feel normal..." Frost says, not fully satisfied.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

*"Morality is an ambiguous concept mio amici, let us not lose time in philosophical discussions, trust me you'll be in disadvantage. And I'm not being creepy, I'm just telling you where my line of expertise lies. Although I'm what you americans call a Jack of All Trades, I have skills that made me in the past, the Padrino's hitman. But I guess you want to know what makes me special, which are my mutant powers, if such concept is to be used. I'll satisfy your curiosity of course, but I'm afraid I won't be showing it to you. My body heals very quickly, if I get stabbed in the arm, the cut will be there for a few minutes before closing and healing, leaving behind not even a scar. You'll understand I'm reticent to show you how that works, as I do feel pain as anyone. * explains the big italian man, still smiling.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

*Frost*

"So we have a snow-man, Mr heal-fast, Speaks-to-Machines and Mrs lift-things-with-her-mind going after a woman with a vampiric touch? Great." Frost summarizes. He needs to do it to belief it himself.

[sblock=OOC]

ready for landing in South America.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

Terry chuckles. "Well, if it helps, I can zap stuff, too, but I think you've got the long and short of it," he says. "Welcome to mutant land."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2011)

After landing, the group is met by a younish white man (More like a boy really - late teens, maybe twenty at the oldest) who homes in on them rather quickly "Sirs and madam, a pleasure to meet you.  I am Will."  He bows deeply "Please follow me and I will show you to the hotel."

*Assuming the group follows him without incident*

You are led to a cheap hotel, and without stopping at the front desk Will leads you to a room, locking the door behind you. "Apologies for the delay and decor, I am partial to privacy, and have been living rather.. incognito." He gestures around the small, slightly shoddy, but clean room.  "You are the team Sir Phoenix told me to expect, here to assist in saving the young miss Laura.  You are likely tired after your long journey, would you like to rest and start fresh in the morning?  I believe I may have located her, but there is little we can do - without causing a scene - to make certain before daybreak."

[sblock=ooc] It's dark out, and you've all been up for ~18 hours (More if you happen to be early risers).  Do you Sleep, question him, investigate the area, go after her immediately?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2011)

*"I could cerrtainly use a nap!"* Russian-Uomo says, stretching his arms, in a non-professional way. Was it young James? Gryphon's son?


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"I could definitely use with some recharging..." Terry says, looking to the others to see how gung-ho they are but hoping they feel the same. As he waits, he reaches out to the room around him:

_So, anyone out there part of a security system?_ he sends.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

*Frost*

"Yes, best we get some sleep now as long as we can..." Frost agrees with the others,

[sblock=OOC]

do we all share one room?

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 27, 2011)

Terry finds no security systems within the building except a firewall on the computer at the front desk.

[sblock=ooc]
hehe whoops, naming mishap.. He's supposed to be William, not James.. will edit stuff.  And no, you don't all have to share the same room.  Seperate rooms are provided.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

Cassandra yawns widely and stretches her back. "I've kinda BEEN asleep for a few minutes," she mumbles. "Did I miss anything? World ending yet? Cuz if not, I'd really like my key please."

With a muzzy smile she went up to the counter.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2011)

The group all get keys to adjacent rooms.  They are all like Williams, clean but a bit run down.  After a good nights rest, they all meet up in the morning and William takes them to breakfast at a nearly-empty cafe where they can speak privately.  

(Terry finds no devices watching/listening)

"That is much better, is it not?  A good night of sleep and now a good day to do our deeds."  William smiles at them as they eat/drink.  "I am guessing you all have questions, and the first of those is quite obvious - Where is she?  Well, I have been tracking her - With great difficulty - For some time, and a few days ago I find a hotel she may be staying at.  Not so big a deal, I have been close like this before, but this time there is a new twist- Brazilian agents staking the place out.  They have been watching the hotel for two days, and I have been watching them.  They are sure someone is in there, and I think it is her.  The question on my mind, then, is why do they not go in, why do they only watch?  And how shall we find out without alerting them or startling her?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2011)

Cassandra frowned as she thought. "Can we take them out first?" she asked...then realizing how that sounded, she flushed and clarified, "I mean, like, knock them out or tie them up, not kill them."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

*Frost*

"How they do this 'surveillance'? Bugs? Satellites?
Where are they? In the hotel? A building on the other side? A parked van?
We need to know where they are before we can decide what to do." Frost says.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 30, 2011)

"I do not know for certain if they have any surveillance's beyond their own senses, but there are a few of them.  A moving van across the street that has not moved since I first saw it - If they have equipment anywhere, it would likely be there, and there are rotating shifts of agents on foot that keep eyes on the place from various places nearby.  A park across the street, a news shop a little up the block, they change it up, enough perhaps to fool a naive young girl into thinking she is safe, but not to fool a man who knows what he is looking for.  I would estimate roughly 6 at a given time, plus whomever may be inside the van.

William turns to Cassandra "If you choose to begin an assault, I would suggest it be timed carefully, as once you begin that course of action, it would be tough to go back.  If any of you are identified, seen, caught on camera, you will be marked as she is.  Also I must inform you that I would not be joining in such a thing, my contract is only to track the woman and keep aware of her location, any action taken would be yours alone.  That is not to say I would not help if lives were in danger, I am not callous, but I shall not be participating in a conflict unless it is absolutely required."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

*Frost*

"Grid, do you think you can mask us from their tech? And maybe you can hack into their surveillance to give us a look at our target." Frost suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2011)

*"So you know wherre she is. We can just walk in the hotel casually, Grid herre could fool any sorrt of devices they rare using to spy her, and then make an escapade. We should sabotage their van before, so they have no mean to chase us. Cassandrra here could crreate a distrraction to cover our escape."* suggest the Russian agent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2011)

*Frost*

"Chase us where? We are in another country! Do you think they let us book a flight for her and not checking the airport? The plan should be a better thought out before we starting to sabotage government vehicles.
What do we suggest we do after getting her and she doesn't use her powers to fight us?" Frost asks, not yet impressed by Uomo.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2011)

*"Well you are right on the fact that they won't book us a flight. I suppose we have our own transportation devices somewhere else. Perhaps I'm used to work with more shady organizations, that's why I thought we would at least have a car to take us to Uruguay, Paraguay or Argentina. I guess we'll have to subdue her if she turns against us, with life leeching powers, I'll not risk my neck. She'll understand with time that we are only trying to help her. Excuse me if I give things for certain, as I said, perhaps I have to lower myself to more accessible lines of thinking so you can follow."* Russian Uomo says.* "We do have means of transportation, right, comrade William?"*


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry sidesteps the question of transportation for now, laying out his own capabilities in the situation.

"If they have any kind of cameras, I can tap into those as if they were my own eyes," he says. "I can see anything they can. And if I can talk to their machines, I should be able to convince them to help us out. Or, if I can get some spare parts, I may just be able to come up with a jury-rigged jammer.

If we know what room she's in, I also shouldn't have much trouble getting in there. I mean, so long as she hasn't covered up all her outlets. Of course, I'm not sure I want to surprise a girl with a death touch by jumping out of the wall socket."









*OOC:*


I've not used the Inventor advantage before, and don't have my books in front of me, but I'm guessing that with that and Improvised Tools, Terry ought to have a fair chance at coming up with a jammer if his 'chat' with any surveillance equipment doesn't go well.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2011)

"I have not entered the building, as I do not want to be noted, and your frosty friend is correct, A chase would end badly unless you are willing to deal with the agents.. aggressively.  I have a truck, but if the agents get out word  or worse - descriptions - of you, you'll have great difficulty crossing the borders."

He turns to Grid "I do not know which room she has, but if you can tap into their computers, locating her should be a breeze, and as for surprising her, you could come out in an unoccupied room nearby and then walk in so to not startle her."

[sblock=ooc]
JKason -  If you want to try convincing the military-issue machinery to help you, you'll have to roll persuasion.  Sensing through their cameras would require a Tech check to 'hack in', but with skill mastery you have 27, which is more than enough.  
A Jamming invention would also be doable, but take time.
What does Grid do?

And finally, Does Shayuri have any input?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

*"Such a complete lack of logistics! This is outrageous!" *protests Uomo. *"If you want to hack into something, you should hack into that van first, and see what they are hiding in it. Then we can proceed to the hotel. We need masks or other means to conceal ourselves, in the unlike event that we are spotted. Is there a costume shop around here? Like for a disguise party?"*

_OOC: Yes, I'm thinking on making the hit disguised as a clown  ._


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2011)

"Well, gimme a sec to listen in, might point me in the right direction for some camera hacking..." the young man says. He cocks his head to one side, going silent as he listens for radio traffic...

[sblock=ooc]







Jemal said:


> JKason -  If you want to try convincing the military-issue machinery to help you, you'll have to roll persuasion.




D'oh! I'd been assuming the 'use technology as an interaction skill' part of Comprehend Machines would apply to those sorts of checks. Terry doesn't actually have any ranks in Persuasion. He's probably better off trying to make a regular hacking check in that case.



> Sensing through their cameras would require a Tech check to 'hack in', but with skill mastery you have 27, which is more than enough.




Scanning my sheet to see if I had any persuasion, I noticed he has Radio Sense, so figured I'd try that first. My assumption is that their radio chatter is similarly encrypted to the cameras, but that the skill mastery check would likewise be the same. 

So, first listen, then look, then report both back to the others before doing anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2011)

"They're just watching her," Cassandra mutters. "They're waiting for something. Do you think this could be a set-up? But why though? Maybe they were tipped? Or what if they already got to her? She could be working for them now."

She grimaces. "Yeah...masks. I wasn't thinking before. It's not like we had 'super costumes' or anything, but we could have...okay. I'm not much help in the recon-gathering thing. I can go buy some stuff to use as costumes though."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2011)

*Frost*

"Shall I accompany you? Freezing things isn't great for recon, either. And it is maybe better we are not moving around alone. Do you speak Spanish? I know I do not." Frost responds to Cassandra.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2011)

*"Spanish won't take you anywhere here I'm afraid. Brazilians speak Portuguese."* notes Uomo.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2011)

"See, I'm totally clueless!"


----------



## Jemal (Nov 7, 2011)

Grid manages to tap himself into the cameras and radios.  The cameras don't show the girl anywhere, but that's to be expected if she's inside, they are aimed at all the possible exits.  
He spends a few minutes listening to the radios trying to figure out what they're talking about, though the chatter is minimal.  From what he can tell, there are at least a dozen agents watching the place, 6 to 8 from around the area, and about 4 inside the van.  He is unable to find any inside the hotel.

William looks to Uomo "I can show them around some stores and Translate for them if you will keep our hacking friend some company."  He turns to Frost and Cass "Shall we?"

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry Jkason, forgot about that aspect of Comprehend.  Tech check'll do fine, but you'll have to roll that one (DC 30).
Also, unless you speak Portuguese, you'll have to try relaying some of what you hear so it can be translated.  If you have Eidetic memory that'll be easy, otherwise I'll need an Intelligence check to see how much you can get translated.

ALL - OK,  William will go with the shoppers to translate, and since he knows the city better.  I presume Uomo is staying to help Grid, so each group can speak the language, so Group A(Recon) = Grid/Uomo.  Group B: Supplies = William, Cassandra, Frost.
What kind of supplies/Costumes are you looking for? (Resources won't be much of a problem unless you want something expensive)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2011)

Uomo nods.* "That would be most helpful misterr William."* notes the fake russian. 
After the others have left, Uomo drops the russian facade. He places a hand on Grid's shoulder, and gets down to his stature. Uomo is a large man. *"Alright mio amici Grid, lets see what we can find out..."* he says, and Grids is again transported to the Good Fellas movie.

[sblock= Hacking...]
Uomo has the next advantages and skills that might prove useful for hacking and gaining access to the security system, hacking and foiling the agents. 
Benefit: Ambidexterity				
Benefit: Cipher			
Benefit: Security clearance				
Connected				
Contacts				
Well informed				
Ediatic memory	
Jack of all trades

9 Perception
8 Intimidation
6 Investigation                  			
11 Deception									
6 Insight
9 Persuacion
8 Technology[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2011)

*Frost*

Frost feels somewhat ironic today and will look for a mafia/goodfella costume for Uomo, a snowman for himself and a Neo/Matrix for Grid. But he will look for functionality over style. Everybody shall still be able to move without to much restrictions.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Grid does, indeed, have Eiditic Memory, so he'll do the passing along for translation. And since he has to pass the info along for translation, I'll just assume the others know what he knows rather than re-stating.







Having done a first pass to get a feel of the lay of the land, Terry reaches out a second time, doing his best impression of computer-charm to see if he can get the military computers to make nice, unfortunately, the system stonewalls him.

"Damn. Okay, so we're not getting easy access that way," Terry says. "Looks like the military system doesn't feel like playing nice just because I ask. We may need to hack this the old-fashioned way. Though, if the others are out shopping, anyway, might have a better time just picking up components and trying for a reasonable jammer, since if the comm-chatter is any indication, they don't have direct eyes on our girl, anyway."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2011)

*"Well I do know some old security clearance protocols. They might be a little rusty, but let's face it, they don't invent anything new these days..."* Uomo says, giving Grid his security clearance protocols.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

For herself, Cassandra just picks a long overcoat that conceals the specifics of her clothes and figure, a ski mask with eye holes but no mouth or nose, and a pair of light-tinted sunglasses that shouldn't mess with her sight, but still make it hard to see details of her eyes.

"You know," she murmurs, "You'd think after all this time, a costume would have occurred to me. I guess I just don't think of myself as a 'super hero' you know? Or even a crime fighter, really. I guess I'd better start waking up."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2011)

*Frost*

It seems Cassandra spoke just loud enough for Frost to hear her.
"I always felt more like a persecuted minority... Now I'm trying to extract a 'sister'. Not sure if this will be a kidnap or a rescue. But I don't feel heroic about it."

[sblock=OOC]

all costumes should be disguising, of course, complete with a Scarface and Neo mask.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2011)

Uomo and Grid work on the comms, but unfortunately, Uomo does not have up-to-date Brazilian secret service codes.  They do listen in and confirm that the watchers have not seen the girl in over a day, though she is still in her room.  They seem to have been instructed only to observe and report, and tail her if/when she leaves the building.

The others return with their purchases and William looks around "So disguises check.  Is there any more to the plan yet?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry chuffs out a large puff of air and leans back in his chair.

"No dice on hacking their surveillance and disabling it, I'm afraid. Shot down going both the normal and the mutant-powered route. 

"We can confirm they don't have eyes on our girl, though. Which means there's no surveillance inside her room, at least. The 'ride the power lines to the room next door' plan might still work for getting a message in to her, though I don't have a ready way to get her out. Or, if I'm being honest, to do much to convince her I'm not just another part of her nightmare; I'm a lot better at talking computers into liking me than people. 

"I can try building something to mask us from the surveillance tech, but it'll take me at least a day. And that only covers us from the machines. We'll still need to avoid drawing the attention of the organics."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, looked up the Inventing Advantage. Improvised Tools makes things  less complicated, since as long as Terry has something to work with, I don't need to worry about if they're 'the right' tools. It's still a bit of figuring, so my process below for sanity checking:

Inventing requires both a Design and a Construction Check. Both have a DC of 10 + the PP of the invention. Designing takes an hour per PP; Constructing takes 4 times that. Each of those can be reduced by one time rank per -5 the inventor is willing to take on the relevant check. Time ranks include the full range of time from the upper limit of the previous rank to the upper limit of the new one. Okay, so:

*Concealment* (visual and audio)

2 ranks all visual, 1 rank normal hearing = 3 ranks

Base cost / rank = 2

Advantage: Affects others +1/rank (so we can all be masked)

Advantage: Range +1/rank (so we don't have to conspicuously all be touching the Gizmo)

Flaw: Limited (technological sensors only) -1/rank (we can still be observed by agents in a position to eyeball us)

Flaw: Blending -1/rank (since we don't want to draw attention to ourselves, I don't figure slowing down a bit hurts us)

+1+1-1-1 = 0 net change to base cost

Total cost: 2/rank x 3 ranks = 6

Check target: 16

Terry's Tech bonus = +17. Routine check = 27

6 hours design (rank 12). Reduce to 1.5 hours (rank 10) for -10 to check (still succeeds by 1)

24 hours construct (rank 14) Reduce to 9 hours (rank 12) for -10 to check (succeeds by 1).[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2011)

*"Hm... Have you considerred that, being able to trransporrt yourrself into that rroom, you could crreate somewhat of a porrtal to it? Of courrse, such a task will demand it's toll on you, but I can go with you, talk to the girl. I have higher social skills. With people that is, ha!" *Uomo says. *"It would be faster."*
The "russian" gets distracted by the outfit the others got for him.* "How verry amusing. What am I supposed to be? Al Capone? Hahaha!" *the man laughs a hearty laugh._ "Though I knew him well..."_ he thinks to himself, as he starts donning the costume. When he's done, he does looks like freaking gangster. Real weapons and all. He takes his time to load and ready his big pistol. With a "Clink" the weapon is loaded and ready, and he returns it to his holster under his left arm. *"Betterr be rready than sorry my matrroska used to say."*

_OOC: Uomo is suggesting that you stunt your Teleport power to make it a portal teleport, so several of us can o in and out. You'll be fatigued, or you could HP it._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

"This is getting really complicated," Cassandra mutters. "We need a stiff dose of Keep It Simple. Can we distract the agents watching her long enough to grab her and run? We can explain the situation as we go. Or what if we put an anonymous call to the police accusing them of stalking? They'll be able to talk their way out of it...but it could keep them busy at just the right moment."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2011)

*Frost*

"I'm not sure how it works in this parts of the world, but can they not just show a badge or something? ANd they would be warned something is happening.

If we do the simple grab and run, we should at least disable their vehicles to avoid a chase."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2011)

William clears his throat "Well you have disguises and have not yet been noticed, I would suggest the Grid speak with the young lass in the room before we make any further plans for her.  If she is as dangerous as I have been led to believe, then surprising her and attempting to extract in the middle of a possible gunfight would not be the best of ideas."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2011)

"I like the sound of this... but we should be sure the line is not traceable."


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Well, if we want to keep it simple, the simplest way to figure out her room is the front desk. If I can get the number, then I just need an outlet.

"As for a line, for as short a call as we're planning, the closest pay phone should work."

Barring objections, the young man exits the van to look for the closest pay phone.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

"I'll come with you," Cassandra volunteers. "Just in case things get hairy." 

She follows him out towards the phone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2011)

*"Good, contact our subject and inform her, if she is unaware, that she is being watched and guarded, and that we want to free her from it." *Agrees Uomo. As Grid and Cassandra exit, the big man rubs his chin for a moment, and then points at Frost, as if he could read his thoughts. 
*"I know of someone who could also be of aid, if haste is a matter of essence." *Uomo adds. He reaches for his phone, and digits Felix's cell phone. He knew the kid was just recruited, and had 0 experience in field work, but he also knew about his gift, as the jerks of this organization called the mutations.* "... This is Agent 0 here, I need you at the hotel Mare Curacao, on Plaia bonita street, between Lisboa and Porto allegre streets. Haste and discretion is at the essence here."* the communication is short, concise and carried out in german.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2011)

*Frost*

Frost looks confused at Uomo for pointing at him just before phoning some _kraut_ by the sound of the language.

[sblock=OOC]

VV, I really don't understand why Uomo pointed at Frost

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2011)

_OOC: Because he just an old crazy dude._


----------



## Zerith (Dec 9, 2011)

Felix was not thrilled at being called off schedule all, he was worried that he had somehow, inadvertently managed to foul something up.
  The phone vibrated in his pocket and he jerked in reaction, before reaching into his pocket and pulling it out, flipping the lid and getting an earful.
‘Scheiße...‘ he thought with an iritated twitch of his left eye “How rude, he hung up...“ Felix muttered to himself before looking about the room, and then to Laura he grinned, meekly and stretched his arms behind his head while interlocking his fingers together and standing up from his previously squatting position.

He closed his eyes to ponder just how to excuse himself without intriguing her, and giving him the potential to be away, indefinitely, while also avoiding any possible tail, and doing so quickly. ‘he could have at least given me the full address…’ Felix thought to himself while pondering if his new destination was within easy weakling distance.

Felix held the stretched pose for a second before easing out of it and stating “I… Might be heading home…” with a tang of worry and stress in his otherwise emotionless tone. “I’ll call the room if I’m not coming back…” he trailed off while taking a few pondering steps towards the door, and his backpack, before twirling around, grinningly, and chirping “But I hope I’ll be back soon!” happily.

Hastily he sprung backwards, landing beside his backpack, and the door,  whipped around to his pack, unzipped one pocket pulled out a small role of bills(one of several), pout it down on the ground and then zipping out the door skippingly, ignoring any objection’s Laura may have given, with a faked grin, and towards the front desk with ‘a grin and wonder list’ he was was observant to everything around him, his eyes not lingering on anything that did not meet his gaze in anything but puzzlement; the among the only kind of person who would examine an apparent child, acting like an energetic child, with inquisitive eyes were surveillance who he would want to lose before implying were he wanted to go with anyone, much less heading there.
As he left the room’s door he rezipped the pocket and slung the pack around his shoulders.

Assuming he did not notice anyone fallowing him, Laura for example, he would ask the desk attendant were he could find the hotel in question and, if it was more than just a few blocks, if he could purchase a local map.
In any case, he would walk out of the lobby, with a small smile and gazing about in no particular direction while noting what faces were around him and were, such as the van that had no good reason to still be around except to be keeping tabs on some poor sap. ‘Ahhh… I’d hate to be the one that managed to get tracked by those armatures…’ Felix thought smugly to himself, while failing to note the connection.
He would walk a few aimless blocks and then look around to see if he saw someone who he had seen while exiting the hotel, and then making his way towards the hotel in question while noting, and renoting, who was behind him, and what they were doing in an attempt to avoid being tailed.

Assuming he got to the hotel without incident, and no one was there to meet him he would, rather meekly find a seat, sit down and dial the number that called him and say “Ich bin hier.“ Hesitantly. He did not exactly know what e was to do when he reached the destination.
[German for “I’m here“ ;3]


----------



## BBs (Dec 9, 2011)

Laura turned to Felix with her red eyes staring into his. All she gave was a smile and a nod as he left the apartment. Thinking to herself _He's probably up to something, "Might be heading home." all of a sudden? Can't follow though, too risky ... So bored. ... ... Maybe I'll play 52 pickup with myself ... While standing on the ceiling! _She then double checks to make sure the blinds are closed, and starts looking for a deck of cards.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2011)

*"..." *and then the phone hangs down.
Felix can see what he can only describe as a 30's gangster, huge, walking down the stairs, flipping a small cellphone in his hand, like if it was a coin. Hat, stripped black and gray suit with trenchcoat resting on his shoulders and a black shirt with a white tie, and a white thin scarf hanging from his shoulders. Impeccable white charol shoes. The guy must be roasting under all that with the brazilian weather. He has a very thin mustache, and seems recently shaved. He approaches Felix, shows him a big grin and jerked his head pointing at the staircase. *"Andiamo"*

_OOC: Italian for "Let's go"_


----------



## Zerith (Dec 9, 2011)

Getting no reply before the phone abruptly hung up was, rather disturbing in the implications. “I just messed up somehow, didn’t I?” he thought with grief and worry as the hulking figure neared.
Then the man spoke.
“Wunderbar...“ Felix sighed while standing up, a glum expression hung on his face as he started towards the stairs. He pondered asking what it was all about, but he figured proving himself ignorant of the situation was not prudent. He at the very least knew that he was at the right place, even if the guy was not speaking German, he still had the same voice as the man who called earlier.

Once he got to the stairs he would wait for the apparent gangster to take the lead.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2011)

Uomo puts a heavy hand on Felix's shoulder pressing it gently but tight, and drives him towards their room. As the door opens, Felix can see Frost and William. Once inside, Uomo explains Felix the situation and fills him in the details, without giving him the chance to say he was with Laura seconds ago. *"...and as you would surrely underrstand, yourr parrticularr naturre could prrove useful to us in this mission."* Uomo's voice was strong accented Russian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*Frost*

Frost stares at Uomo. Maybe his brain got frozen, too. He has no idea what happens right now, who the youth is and why he will be useful.

"Hi, I'm Frost. What is your 'specialty'?" Frost says, not bothering with stealth in this room, as Grid is around to warn them of hidden recording devices.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Dec 11, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Felix’s left eye brow was twitching in an arching manner, he was aggravated a bit by the situation; he was expecting to be surrounded by a room full of heavy hitters, and to be in rather deep trouble because he somehow made their job a lot harder.
Instead he was being called away from where he was undoubtedly going back.
“Wunderbar…” Felix sighed with annoyance before looking Frost dead in the eye.
“Espionage, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]although I’m still kind of new to it[/FONT][FONT=&quot], and I was trying my hand at recruitment just a few moments ago…” he sighed, his voice dropping to a low mumble for a moment and then picked back up again before he continued “The meta I’ve been traveling with, with the goal of recruitment, she’s a lovely lady, long black hair, very light complexion, crimson eyes. She knows me as David Fletcher.” He trailed off begrudgingly. “Her name is _Laura_ Vioricta…” he said tiredly, before walking over to a table, taking his backpack off, and dumping out the largest compartments haphazardly onto the table, not caring if anything fell off. 

“Now, unless someone has a better idea, I’m going to: Get some ice cream, and a few other odds and ends that would interest a person of my apparent age. Then I’m going to get a gray and white wig, someone nondescript clothing that would look like my grandma would where, some gloves, makeup kit, some tacky old, think, sun glasses; and a collapsible cane that is a bit too short and will make her have to hunch over a bit, like a little old lady, to use it. All these things I will then put into my backpack and into a large bag that will be topped off with the odds and ends, walk back into the hotel, go back into the room, try to explain everything to Laura, teach her to lean on the cane like she needs it, highlight every little wrinkle in her face, without going too heavy handed, and, needless to say, convince her to go along with this despite me not being entirely forthcoming with her until NOW!” he said, ending in a soft, frustrated, shout. He breathed in deeply, and then breathed out again, resisting the urge to throw a hissy fit while he calmed back down

“This said it would be best if we did not need to complicate things with a random veritable like a taxi”
He glanced over to Uomo and added “If a man came to a hotel to pick up his mom and nephew, nothing odd in that, is there?” he commented before glancing around realizing ‘wait-a-minute! I can have some of them do some of the leg work![/FONT][FONT=&quot]’[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Felix grinned devilishly with the intent of feeding his own slothfulness as he looked towards Mr. Frost and walked near, looked up at him and asked. “I don’t suppose you would mind getting the costume parts of it for me, would you?” Felix asked in a drippingly sweet voice; he was trying to get Frost do some of his work and he did not mind being blatant about getting the kid to do his work for him.   [/FONT]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*Frost*

Actually, I do, as I know not a d@mn word of Portuguese or Spanish, or what ever they are talking here. But I can give you the direction to a costume store, but I doubt they have high end make-up and really convincing wigs. I think their are special shops for that, _master spy_." Frost says, not willing to be reduced to an errant boy. He lived long enough in the shadows and saw his share of conflicts.

[sblock=OOC]

just in-game animosity. Glad to have you in this game, Zerith.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*



I assume everybody is in the room?  Does that include William, or did you leave anybody out?


----------



## Zerith (Dec 11, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Felix visibly cracked at the comment that Frost did not know Portuguese, and honestly, nether could he, he simply memorized a few, basic phrases that let him get around and pay for things.  He jerked forwards a bit in a hunching manner, as if Frost had just bashed him over the head with a gigantic cartoon hammer. “Verdammnis!!!” he yelped in protest to the predicament.

He looked at William, then Uomo, the former looked like a local while the other was his boss’s, boss’s, boss’s, boss’s, boss’s boss; asking him to do any, more, legwork would be like asking the CEO of McDonald’s to flip burgers, it just wasn’t going to happen…
Felix’s shoulders dropped as he turned to William. “Can you get me to a cosmetics store, some kind of clothing store, preferably one with out of style fashions or better yet used, the pharmacy at any given store should have a collapsible cane or three to choose from, if you know of a wig shop, or the like, it would be best to check it out before the cosmetics store so we can get hair bleach and dye if a convincing wig is not available, afterwards drop me off at a toy store or something else along that line, it will look odd if I walk off and then get driven back latter.” Felix stated in a flat note before adding “and can you please say: ‘It’s for grandma’, ‘present’ ‘There for my grandmother’, ‘Her old one is ratty’ and ‘Com along grandmamma’ respectively in Portuguese?” he was hoping Frost was the exceptions far as speaking Portuguese was concerned.

And truth be told, a costume store was a horrid place for suitable disguises to use verse professionals of even the lowest caliber; their either exaggerated, a dead giveaway in and of itself, or too perfect while being of obviously low quality. Even mid expense range outfits are rarely perfectly matched in terms of fabric quality and the hue of the materials, almost anything from a costume store on the other hand, is perfectly matched; it’s a selling point that he wanted to avoid.
A light buzzed in Felix head and he looked as Uomo, his face filled with worry and dread when he realized ‘My boss is in a _gangster costume…_’ it looked so natural on Uomo that Felix did not even question it until he thought about costumes.


[sblock=OoC] Jeah, things are boring if every thing is happy happy joy joy :3
Also, I think VV said William was in there was well, at least I hop so ^_^; [/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I assume everybody is in the room?  Does that include William, or did you leave anybody out?












*OOC:*


I'm going to assume the 'pay phone call to get a room number' plan was nixed, so sure, I think we're all in the room?







"We bought a bunch of stuff to disguise ourselves before," Terry offers. "Is there some reason we need her to be grandma, or can we just use what we already have?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

"It is easier to hide your true appearance with costume store stuff than to fake to be another regular person. But the grandma act is maybe to complicated. Why not just hire a native woman with similar skin color and body type, but other hair color. In the hotel the women change dresses, the target colors her hair and leaves with the same companion our hired help arrived."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

Uomo just shakes his head as he leans on the room wall.* "Boy, yourr worrk here is do as told, not trry to make plans and bring up ideas. Laura's room is being surveyed by government agents. They know who she is, and they knew you were in there and came out. As you are not their target, they have not followed you. They will notice right there that it's impossible for an old lady to walk out of her room, dead simple pussycat. I'll arrest the "old lady" if I were the agent and had two neuron cells. I called you because you run fast, and that's why none of these fine gentlemen are going to go fetch you stuff, you can do it yourself, in half the time it would take them. That, and because you are not deciding what is going to be done here. We are going to tell her all this deal, so she can cooperate. Grid'll mention your name, now that we know you know her. Then we'll "bug" their van with something nasty, and then you come in and take her out, in your feline shape. I assume she knows about that too." *Uomo flips the cellphone again.* "And then we blow up the van, or take it out somehow that it creates a diversion for us to escape. I'm confident no one will pull out a punch against these guys."* Storing his cellphone back in his pocket, Uomo takes out his revolover and spins it's charger, until it makes a sounding "click".* "They'll shoot to kill, so it's either us or them."* he puts the gun back in the holster. *"We'll support you on your way to a private area, where we can be safe. We'll plan our return once we've secured our objective."*


_OOC: The plan would be:
1) Get Laura to cooperate: Grid will be in charge of that.
2) Wire the agent's van with something to create a distraction. Either explosives or something else: Stealthy and technology would be required to carry this out, or Cassandra cna just smash it with a nearby car, of Frost freeze it up.
3) Felix will return to the hotel room as normal, and as he said he would, and then rush out with Laura, as the rest blow out the van seconds before the exit, creating a distraction. Party members will provide additional cover if required. 
4) Gather up in hidden location to figure out how to exit the country.

I realize this is riskier, but it's the only consistent way to take Laura out. If the agents are keeping tabs on Laura they'll probably not just open fire on her, expecting to be able to retrieve her later. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

*Frost*

"Blow up the ..." Frost starts to say, but catches himself. He thought they were only pretending to be the hardliners, but just killing and endanger innocents as distractions goes maybe to far. Then he has a better idea to formulate his concerns while William is around:
"I don't know this country, but if you blow up federal agents back home, you increase the security measures drastically and can be sure the other law enforcements shoot to kill.
Maybe a less lethal distraction could be sufficient."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Dec 12, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Felix was none to pleased by being down talked by Uomo; Felix’s face was a bit twisted. he was filled with dread, ire, and a bit of panic. He just got that man who was, for nearly all intense and purposes, the leader of the griffon corporation, the same one he worked for, annoyed.
Behaving a bit like a mouse that just hade a lion leap out of no were at him Felix, he licked began to mouth “but” yet could not quite bring himself to do more than quiver his lower lip hesitantly as his eyes shot wide and towards Uomo, Felix could not bring himself to turn around and face the man.

Felix swallowed dryly before turning, towards the table and his pack, and his stuff. Felix started getting shorter and fuzzier, he tightened his belt and, before he finished shrinking to petty three foot one his left eye twitched and he burst towards the table, his flip flop sandals shot up to Uomo’s eye level while Felix sprinted the short distance and they did not come half way back down until he was already on top of the table and neatly packing everything back into place, finishing before there was a chance to make a comment about what had just happened.

Felix’s hair had shortened, while it, and his new found fur coat, stood on end; causing his new found tail, that was hung low and contorted into an almost tangled  mess behind his legs, to fluff out  so that it was as thick as his neck, before his neck also puffed out.; he filled out his, still much to long, clothing nearly as well as he did before he morphed. His physique was comparable to a humanoid cotton ball.
“S-sir, yo-you know I can’t exactly get around discreetly and carry anything while i'm not in my human form...” He said nervously and flustered while hoping off the table hastily, landing with a thud that was simply too heavy for his new appearance.

[Sblock=OoC] Uomo is _use_ to giving orders and having them fallowed, and since it’s boring to have a room full of alpha type personalities, I figure I might as well have Felix be a beta type. I also think it feels more natural if Uomo’s personality, built over untold centuries, is based on the reality of him generally getting his way, no questions asked ;3 [/Sblock]

 [/FONT]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2011)

William remains silent, watching as the others debate what to do and how to do it.  His eyes widen a bit at the 'blow things up for distraction' plan, but still he says nothing.

[sblock=Insight checks! DC 15]
William's silence seems odd given the conversation, especially since he seemed in favour of stealth earlier.  
[sblock=DC 25]
William works for the organization the Gryphon team is infiltrating, and was under the impression that you were interested in joining them.  Now he's being introduced to a "stealth specialist" who's in town to "recruit" the same meta he came to recruit, for an unknown organization that apparently Uomo works for too, since he's used to giving orders to said specialist, who responds as if to a superior.  
[/sblock]
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 For those who may not be used to my DMing method, when I have skill checks with set DC's for the PC's, I put them in nested SBlocks, and trust the players to only open the ones corresponding to their roll (Or if you DO open other ones, be sure your characters do not act on information they don't have).
Everybody please post a roll even if your insight sucks, just so I know everybody's still around.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Frost*
> 
> "Blow up the ..." Frost starts to say, but catches himself. He thought they were only pretending to be the hardliners, but just killing and endanger innocents as distractions goes maybe to far. Then he has a better idea to formulate his concerns while William is around:
> "I don't know this country, but if you blow up federal agents back home, you increase the security measures drastically and can be sure the other law enforcements shoot to kill.
> Maybe a less lethal distraction could be sufficient."




*"I know it sounds terrible, but there might be casualties. We are not precisely on a walk at the amusement park. But you have a point on security reinforcement. My guess is that messing with this guys in any way would probably end up in that, but if there is a minimum chance of not putting everyone's neck hairs up we could use the less lethal distraction..."* as Uomo was finishing his sentence, a flip flop impacts his upper chest. He watches as the sandal falls to the ground, and then at Felix 



Zerith said:


> [FONT=&quot]Felix was none to pleased by being down talked by Uomo; Felix’s face was a bit twisted. he was filled with dread, ire, and a bit of panic. He just got that man who was, for nearly all intense and purposes, the leader of the griffon corporation, the same one he worked for, annoyed.
> Behaving a bit like a mouse that just hade a lion leap out of no were at him Felix, he licked began to mouth “but” yet could not quite bring himself to do more than quiver his lower lip hesitantly as his eyes shot wide and towards Uomo, Felix could not bring himself to turn around and face the man.
> 
> Felix swallowed dryly before turning, towards the table and his pack, and his stuff. Felix started getting shorter and fuzzier, he tightened his belt and, before he finished shrinking to petty three foot one his left eye twitched and he burst towards the table, his flip flop sandals shot up to Uomo’s eye level while Felix sprinted the short distance and they did not come half way back down until he was already on top of the table and neatly packing everything back into place, finishing before there was a chance to make a comment about what had just happened.
> ...





Perhaps we was being too hard on the boy, after all he had no field experience and was brought right into the mess, no questions asked. *"Easy there kittycat, no need to get all nervous and shapeshifty. We're all friends here. About the operation, I'm not asking you to be discreet, but in your big cat form, you can transport Laura out before they even load their guns. That's what I want you to do."*

Uomo eyes William for a moment.* "Do speak up William, perhaps I'm too used to giver orders around; something born out of habit. But I guess in this organization you might be on a higher step than I, so... what do you think? Perhaps this new plan is not as stealthy as you would prefer? Or is it perhaps my use of contacts and resources? Being an ex KGB has it's advantages, but if you think it's not appropriate..."*

_OOC: Uomo will try to missguide William, as I think he suspects something. I got a 18, so I'll use a HP to reroll. I roller less than 10 so I get a 10+11: 21 for the deception roll then._


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*



Nice recovery.  Also, with an HP reroll, less than 10 means ADD 10, not take 10, your deception would be 26.  Considering his low roll though, it wasn't even needed.  I'll give you back the HP since the explanation was well done. 
Also, I'm pretty sure Felix was shifting b/c he only has speed in shifted form, his human form is normal, and he thought you were asking him to go out and get the disguise himself b/c he's faster(Which would require shifting?).  If you're just going to have him run out with her, that won't be required, though.







William's smile returns as the 'Russian' explains "Actually I'm a bit of a loner field agent, I don't usually work with others, I just find people and track things for the hive.  It suits me fine, as I don't always see eye to eye with the higher ups, they tend to be more aggressive and direct, like you.  I doubt they would mind collateral so long as none of ours are hurt, but so far as I can tell we 6 and Laura are the only Metas in the city.  Don't mind me, I just get a bit.. paranoid sometimes.  I'm sure you can relate, being an ex-spy.  Long stretches of time spent alone in 'enemy territory' can change one's mindset."

He looks out the window, then back to the group. "I may have a compromise, however.  A distraction is a good idea, perhaps if some of your showier members.." He motions to Frost and Cass "Were to put on a demonstration nearby, at least some of the agents would respond.  I could accompany them to help them get out safely.  That would leave less for Grid and you to have to deal with when Laura rides the werecat out.  What do you think?"


----------



## Zerith (Dec 12, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Felix’s agitated eye twitch came back, with great vengeance, and a face palm that resounded with a smack muffled only by over fluffed fur [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ‘I’m thirty three and…. He does not understand how small my ‘big’ cat form is…’[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Felix thought before commenting “Sir… I can lift Lura as is easy, but I think you misunderstand what my file meant about my ‘Big cat form’... its…” with aggravation, he then sighed and then added “it will be faster to just _show_ you..”

 He then proceeded to get, moderately, smaller still and ended up as an impressively[/FONT][FONT=&quot] large and lengthy, _hose cat_, and stood a staggering, one foot six inches tall at the shoulder. He sat down. “Meeoow!” he yapped in his best impersonation of a lion's roar; it was not very impressive, even more so since he was still in his, then pathetically over sized, clothes. It then dawned on Felix that he might have just humiliated his boss and made himself look bat, in one foul swoop, he was then filled with the rather dire desire to make it show he could still do his part of Uomo’s plan, just not as a full on cat.

not allowing much time to pass to get over Uomo’s oversight, Felix pranced over to Frost, and bore a grin before morphing back into his hybrid form and chirped “Don’t-mind-me, I’m-Just-going-to-prove-a-point-to-my-boss; you’re-the-demo,-_So-Sorry_-and-don’t-loss-your-lunch!” very quickly with sinister, grinning intent.
He stood barley an inch short of steeping on Frost's toes and grind dangerously; Frost had two feet on Felix and a further seven inches in change, Felix nearly had to look strait up to look into Frost's eyes, with predatory intent glaring.

Felix's tail stiffened and bowed upwards as he shifted his weight from foot to foot to test the floor; he was about to pounce!

 Having sized frost up, Felix darted behind the youth, attempted to pick Frost up by the belt, or simply the back of  his pants if there was no belt, as if Frost was nothing more the a oversized bag of candy that Felix had just looted from a candy store, and then zip past Uomo while holding Frost up with one arm before making a brief figure eight in the room, while luging around a rather perplexed Frost, and then pouting him back down no worse for were, or at least mostly no worse.
The thought going through Felix’s head while doing so? ‘Cold, cold, cold, cold!!’

[sblock=OoC]W.D. Just in case you don't want to willingly fail that check for the silliness of the scene; Init and grapple rolls Ha ha! >:3
Not trying to character control here but, I just can't say no to myself when I see an excuse for a scene like this to happen[/sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

*"I completly understand your concerns William." *Uomo says, rising an open palm.* "Frost and Cassandra could trully put up a show, good suggestion. What you think Fro..."* As he was about to say that, Uomo got a glance at Felix, who was dragging Frost around the room. The bulky roman had to move out of the way, to avoid getting hit by Frost's wild extremities, as he was dragged around. After Frost was left standing on the very place he was before the impetuous young man made his demostration, Uomo interjected. *"I knew you could do it boy"* No he didn't, but the rest didn't knew that either. Apparently the feline mutant needed to prove his worth. Unnecessary, but it's not wise to discourage such demonstrations of willingness. A talk in private later would suffice. 
*"So, Cassandra, Frost, do you think you coupd put a little partiya for our comrades?"* the agent asked.

_OOC: Partiya: Russian for party. Phonetically at least, they have different alphabet. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

*Frost*

"Hey, be careful. My flesh is very hard. If we ram a wall it will  most likely be more damaged than me." Frost says, not minding Felix' demonstration.

"This other distraction could work. Cassandra, what do you think? Ready to show of?"

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Wait, if your buddy here already knows this girl, isn't he a better candidate for talking her down than a random stranger dropping his name? She's on the run, and I don't know about you, but if some new guy shows up saying you sent him, I might be inclined to think he killed you and wants me next."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

*"You might have a point. But we need Laura with us before Felix retunrs to his room. He must grab her and run, if the agents even suspect something, they'll go after him as soon as they see him. If he has to rush into and grab Laura, there will be no time for explanations. You can take a commlink and she can talk to Felix if she so wishes."* the roman replies.-


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Cassandra nods. "I'm _more_ than ready," she affirmed eagerly. "As long as I can see the spot, I'm in business. I don't even have to be there."

She goes over and looks at the area the others have indicated.

"Okay, lets put our brains together, Frost. What do you think about some kind of ice-rock monster coming over that hill there and saying hi. Think that'll get our spooks distracted?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2011)

*Frost*

"Sounds like fun. So, I will construct a body and you will do the movement, right? I can also add a bit of blizzard for extra effetc." Frost says, glad that they agreed with his suggestion.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Dec 13, 2011)

Felix, was at bit shocked at how well Frost took being ran about the room, meanwhile Felix was breathing into his hands and rubbing them together with a slight shiver. Frost’s name was apt ass far as Felix was then concerned. “Well, I told Laura I would call her if I went home, so you could tell her, ‘David is calling’ and then hand her a cell phone that I could then call. I did not exactly excuse myself very naturally…” Felix started before turning to Uomo “Your call caught me off guard and I can’t say it had an alibi for an undetermined length of time ready for use at a moment’s notice” he spoke to Uomo before turning to Terry “Also, it would be best if you avoided touching her skin with your own; if they know anything about her ability it would not shock me that one of the concerns keeping them from storming the hotel is that they don’t want to risk a melee with her.” Felix said blankly before adding “luckily for you, she is not a psychopath.” He then added.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2011)

*"Lucky for us." *repeates Uomo. *"Alright, you can contact her then, is everyone ready for some action?"* The 'russian' cracked his neck and his knuckles, and put a wide toothy grin in his face. *"It's been a while since I had some good street level action, be gentle."* the man laughs heartedly.

_OOC: Can we get this party started?_


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry shrugs. "Alright, then. I figure there ought to be an outlet near your room. I'll shoot for that and dial you in," the young hacker says. He moves to the socket in their own room, saying, "Wish me luck."

A moment later, there's nothing but a vaguely human-shaped crackling electrical form, which quickly slips into the outlet as Terry moves through the local power grid to Laura's floor in the hotel.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2011)

Frost and Cass get working on their 'distraction' while Grid zaps himself into the hotel.

Grid comes out near Laura's room and knocks on the door, cell phone ready to hand to the woman.








*OOC:*



Knock Knock, Laura.
So how are frost/cass doing their thing, how long will it take to set up, and how long are they waiting before they start 'distracting'?
Also what's Uomo doing in the meantime?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

Frost will try to get with Cass in the streets, out of sight, and starts to create monstrous body parts from the very moisture of the air.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2011)

Uomo walks to the street with Felix, and stays on the side of a building. He peeks to the street, spotting the van and the hotel door. Turning back to Felix, he nods to him, and takes his gun out of the holster.* "Brace yourself kid, this is going to be real life here. When Grid gives the phone to Laura you only have a few seconds to put some sense into her, before you have to rush in a grab her. Come back to this point after that, while Frost and Cassandra keep the coppers entertained."* Coppers, truly, this guy had seen a lot of 30's films, or was really in character. *"I'll cover you from here if something is about to go wrong."* He spins the barre of the gun. 


_I've done a Map of the situation, to clear things up. It's my appreciation only, [MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION] change locations as you see fit. Laura and Grid are in the building, I just placed their tokes near the exit cuz I couldn't place them father in. When Grid makes contact, and Laura is ready to go, Felix will go in and fetch her, while Grid gets into the phone again. Also at that point, the distraction should take place, splitting the agent's attention. Uomo will remain there, peeking through the corner gun in hand in order to provide cover fire. He could also use his sniper rifle but playing Bull'sEye would not be nice =)_


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Why not place us on a nearby roof? We will leave the 'body' in the alley, but Cass can move it from range and our blasts have a good reach. I fail to see the reason positioning us just across the street from the van.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why not place us on a nearby roof? We will leave the 'body' in the alley, but Cass can move it from range and our blasts have a good reach. I fail to see the reason positioning us just across the street from the van.




_By all means, change your positions as you see fit._


----------



## BBs (Dec 14, 2011)

_Come on, where's that ace of spades?_ Laura was looking furiously for that one last card. Hearing a knock at the door she drops down and goes to the door thinking it's David. "Coming Dav-" Opening the door, and realizing it's not David, she keeps silent for a few seconds. _Should have checked the door. What if he's after me? Stupid stupid stupid! Wait, could be a stranger, say something! _"So umm ... How about them nics? I-I mean, nice weather? w-wait, it's nice weather, I meant that as in ... How can I help you?" Her face turns red ..._ genius Laura ... genius ..._


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry is almost as startled by the nervous girl who opens the door as she is by him. Exposing as much of the phone to her as he can and still maintain a grip, hoping to avoid any accidental contact, the young man says, "David's on the line for you." As soon as she has the phone, Terry takes a probably not-subtle step back as Felix hopefully conveys the import of the escape attempt and calms the nerves of the girl with the death touch.


----------



## BBs (Dec 14, 2011)

"You know David?" Laura carefully takes the cell-phone from Terry. "David?" She listens intently as David explains the situation.


----------



## Zerith (Dec 15, 2011)

Felix allowed a moment of silence, it was not much but given the expedience he was about to speak with, it may as well have been an hour. “…Hokay, I-might-not-have-been-entirely-forthcoming-with-you. But-for-the-moment,-we-should-get-you-somewere-that-is-Not-surrounded-by-the-kind-of-people-who-like-wereing-black-suits,-sunglasses-and-earpieces-while-driving-nondescript-vans.” Felix zipped before taking in an inhumanly short breath and blitzing on “As-things-stand,-I’m-ready-to-run-you-out-while-some-associates-make-a-distraction. Ready to leave?” he asked the last part in a normal pace.

Previously
Felix excused himself for a moment to change; he did not want to go back in with the same cloths he left in before while in his hybrid form. He put on a long sleeved, dole blue shirt and light blue jean shorts; an outfit Lura had seen his were a few times before, just not while three feet tall; he arms of she shirt dangled below his hands; an attribute that would make what he was about to do easier.


----------



## BBs (Dec 15, 2011)

Laura was a bit shocked, and taken aback a bit. "Wait, what do you mean forthcoming? Guys in black suits? People are on to us? Distraction? Leaving? ... Well if it makes us safe, I have everything I need, myself. What of your friend here?" She motions to Terry, which she notices just right now is keeping his distance. Putting the phone to a side for a few seconds, and purposely states in a question form. "Um ... I don't bite?" She returns back to the phone before Terry has a chance to answer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2011)

*"Commence Distraction now.-"* Uomo orders to Frost and Cassanfra.

*"Go go go!" *Uomo urges, holding his pistol up, and pushing Felix on the back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

*Frost*

"The 'body' is finished. Ready when you are." Frost says to Cass.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Dec 16, 2011)

Felix was not exactly thrilled about being pushed out of the ally. “Verdammt“ he breathed before sprinting off, Felix burst down the streat, into the hotal, and then to the still open door. Standing between Terry and Laura Felix sighed “awkward...“ nervously before looking to Laura and adding “Latter,fleeingnow!“ in a yip with far too much hast in his voice; it was the first time he had shown her this form and he was about to do something that would look fairly ludicrous to anyone watching. He shifted around to her side before scooping her up into his, tiny, clothed, arms and fleeing out the doors with all haste before running back out and strait through the ally alongside the one Uomo was standing in.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2011)

"I see it," Cassandra said tensely, her brow knit with concentration. The tension leaked out into the air around her. Roof tiles bent slightly, or even cracked. Bits of litter and debris skittered around the telekinetic in fitful stop-start movements as stray energy 'leaked' into the environment around her.

But the real show was elsewhere.

The massive ice body Frost constructed came to simulated life. Its joints emitted subdued, glacial shrieks as ice scraped on ice...lifting one foot up, pulling it forward, then letting it drop with a THOOM that shook the street nearby it. It took another step. Then another.

From Cassandra's face, it was bigger, and heavier, than she'd been expecting. Even with her strength, moving it and keeping it upright was close to the limit of her ability.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2011)

*"Incredibile..."* Uomo mutters to himself as he beholds, peeking around the corner, the giantic construct of ice, stomping on the street, making mortar fall from buildings, and the ground itself shaking with the impact. He grips his revolver tighter, as he sees Felix come out of the hotel. Leveling it to the Van, Uomo readies a shot.

[sblock=Vittorio di la Croce]

Actions: _Reading Heavy pistol shot at the first agent that comes out, using all out attack 7 and power attack 7. trying to incapacitate rather than kill._

HP: 1
Condition: Cover, Heavy pistol in hand.

Parry:	11; Toughness :	7 
Dodge:	11; Fortitude:	9; Will:	9
[Defence reduced by 7 for this round.]

Attacks:
Heavy pistol:	+	12	Attack	for DC:19	Ranged

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry falters a moment as the small were-cat speeds in, scoops up Laura, and speeds back out again. He didn't realize he was holding his breath until he lets the air out when the pair have left his sight line. 

Their target safely out of his hands, Terry zaps back into the closest outlet, through the town power grid, to re-materialize through a socket in the closest public restroom to the others. He taps his commlink and reports:

"Step one done. Speeding death in the hands of a cat should be on its way," he says, making his way to the street to meet up with the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

*Frost*

Once the agents seem distracted enough, Frost sends a blast of pure freezing cold at the engine part of the van..

[sblock=OOC]

blast (cold). Do I have to roll?

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Update soon


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2011)

Chaos reigns in the streets, with civilians shrieking and running as the giant Ice Golem stomps down the road.  A couple men, likely the agents, pull weapons and open fire upon the golem.  
Four more agents leap from the back of the van wielding automatic rifles.  One of them drops, Uomo's shot striking solidly in the center of his bullet-proof vest, winding him, probably cracking some ribs, but not killing the man.  Two of the others turn and unload fire at the 'sniper' position above them while the final opens up on the golem with little effect.

Felix and Laura dash out, seemingly unnoticed, during the chaos, and Frost, keeping his eyes open, takes the opportunity to blast the engine of the van, freezing and disabling it.  Unfortunately, he has given away his position as one of the pistol-wielding agents traces the ice-beam up and shouts something into his radio.

[sblock=uomo]
Translation of what he says:
"Multiple Mutant incursion at Charlie site, request immediate backup."
[/sblock]










*OOC:*



Please post intended actions for a second combat round, whether they be continueing to engage/draw fire, or begin withdrawing somehow.  Note that Uomo and Frost have been spotted, but nobody else seems to have been seen.


Tried a couple tests with the dice roller, but the 'count' feature doesn't seem to work properly, so I just did it up manually, 1 guy noticed Frost freeze the van. 


Voda, all-out/power attack/etc feats are limited to 5, replacing the normal max 2 of the maneuver. Thus your defense is only reduced by 5, and the attack's dc is 24, not 26.
Also, you don't have to specify between lethal/nonlethal damage.  In M&M 3e, the only way to kill someone is to specifically deal them damage AFTER they are already incapacitated.. basically nobody dies unless someone is specifically finishing them off after they're already out of the fight.  
Your target failed by 3 degrees, so is staggered.
Also, one of the gunners returning fire managed to hit you despite the cover (your dodge should have been 13+5 cover = 18, he hit 25 with a multiattack weapon.  Two degrees of success means Uomo needs a DC 22 Toughness save.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2011)

The bullet hits the roman's arm, and goes though it just like that. Closing his eyes and grithing teeth, Uomo manages not to pass out because of the pain. As he looks at the wound, it starts to close.
_"Porca misseria!"_ he curses, returning his pistol to the holster, *"Everyone, Leave the distraction and retreat, the agents have called for backup, I repeat; retreat to safehouse."* he shouts by the intercom. 
Now that Felix and Laura are 'safe' Uomo makes his way towards the safe house, as stealthy as his bulky frame allows.


_OOC: Understood. Also, have you used the map? Uomo is retreating, and suggesting everyone does so too, leaving the ice golem. I assume Felix and Laura are already away from immediate danger. _


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2011)

*OOC:*



I usually prefer a more fluid narrative of combats, but if you want the tactical square-counting for this one, it's doable.  It's not likely to be a common occurrence though, unless everybody prefers it.
Here's the updated Map
The X's are agents.  X1 is the one Uomo shot, X2 and 3 are the ones who shot Uomo, X4 is the one who noticed Frost.
As far as Felix/Laura; 
Felix's run check lets him move 500' with his move action.  I assumed his going into the building, along with the golem appearing, were the 'surprise' round, and then he scoops up Laura (Standard) and exits the building on the first 'round' when everything else happens.  500' will be enough to get him out of the building(stairs/doors/etc slowing him somewhat) and about 100' down the alley (I assume he took the nearest alley to minimize the possibility of being spotted by the agents.)


Finally: When you say 'Safehouse', do you mean the hotel you guys were at? Are you meeting up at Williams truck and waiting for everybody else?  Is Uomo sneaking off on his own and taking the scenic route out of town?  
I don't recall mention of any safehouses, I was under the impression you were all just going to book it and meet up outside of the city, and that the purpose of the golem was so that you didn't get seen, but Uomo and Frost have now both been seen.  They will likely pursue you unless you stop them or give them the slip.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2011)

_OOC: The 'safehouse' is William's truck, and I guessed he would be waiting us on a sae location, if that's the edge of the town, so be it. I took the shot cuz with a +9 in stealth I think Uomo can slip through. Not sure bout Frost. Oh, Now I got an idea: How does staining his hat with blood and throwing it over the roof? Perhaps the agents would think they mortally wounded him and not chase him until they get on top of the building to check. I should make a bluff check I guess?
Also: Regeneration 10 on Uomo would eliminate the -1 Toughness penalty from his injured condition, next round he'll heal that condition. Am I right? First time I use this power on 3e..._


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

As the chaos erupts and Terry sees agents shooting at something other than the ice giant, then hears Uomo's call for retreat, the young man swears. 

"Well, they can't follow us or let folks know where we're going if I can take out the electronics," he says. "When the comms go dark, head for William's truck, folks."









*OOC:*


I'm wanting to use Grid's EMP power, but looking back over Nullify, I think I'm using the wrong power effect to do what I mean it to. Nullify looks like it's meant to counter power effects, not temporarily shut down mundane things like electronic equipment. I'm going to roll a power check, the intention being Terry gets closer to Frost/Cassandra and lets loose an EMP, but might need some help re-configuring the power and / or interpreting it...


----------



## Zerith (Dec 20, 2011)

Felix decided to sprint further away while slowing his pace only enough to secure a stealthy escape.
OoC: Not much for me to do here, Felix is sneaky, and so is Laura for that matter, odds are with the chaos they can get out easy enough thanks to Felix’s rather crazed Stealth rank.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2011)

*Frost*

Frost steps back from the roof's edge and creates an ice decoy of himself. The ice and snow look of the costume certainly helps.
Then he tries to get down other side of the building using his ice surfing abilities and to vanish into another ally to get lost of most of the costume, but a cover for his face.

[sblock=OOC]
using Create as a standard action (he also has the sculpting skill) to make a rough decoy to fool the agents and draw some shots.

then the move action to ice surf away (which is faster than Felix' movement, but slower than Cass' telekinetic flight)

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Cassandra, believing that she hasn't yet been seen, decides to try to impede the police's ability to give chase. One of the golem's massive, blunt, clublike 'hands' descends in a howl of screeching ice to crush the engine block of one of the police cars!

Over the radio bud she whispers, _"This is all going to hell...I can't move and make this monster go at the same time. What do you want me to do?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2011)

*"Don't you understand english? I said retreat!"*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2012)

She pushes the creature backward, so it wouldn't fall on top of anyone, then scurries down the roof away from the fracas. 

"Okay, I'm outta here. Meet you at the rendezvous point."

Cass reached the fire escape and started hastily clambering down, ladder by ladder, until she was on the ground. There she took a breath to compose herself, and produced her camera. 

Venturing out onto the sidewalk, she started snapping pictures of the scene as the ice giant went slack and pitched over slowly backwards as the front of it was pitted and fell away in chunks under the withing fire from the police.

As a cheer went up from the people who had gathered to rubberneck, Cassandra echoed it, and ducked behind them to get out of sight behind another building before hurrying to the spot where she was to meet the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2012)

_Bump!_


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2012)

The hail of bullets finally brings down the monstrous Ice-golem to the cheer of those foolhardy enough to stay and watch.. which is sadly a fairly large number.  Several of the agents join in, but are shortly silenced by their radios. urging them to action.  Several of them head into the alleys where Frost and Uomo were as Cassandra and Grid loose themselves in the crowd, hoping that the others have gotten away safely.

As Frost retreats from the edge of the building, an ice sculpture of him grows in his place, only to be quickly shredded by automatic weapons fire tearing into the decoy.  His smirk at his clever ruse disappears though, as in his surfing he sees Uomo being chased down an alley by three Agents.   

Uomo's long life has been fraught with many tense chases, though, and as he glances up, seeing Frost about to come to his aid, he shakes his head "Get out, comrade, I shall loose them.".  The old man returns his attention to his chase then.  It takes him several turns and back streets, but Uomo is at last able to loose the agents without resorting to lethal means, and backtracks to where William is parked.

By the time the old man shows up, everybody else is waiting impatiently and somewhat worried.. everybody except Laura and Felix.

-Felix and Laura-

While the fracas was going on in the street and the alleys on the other side, the sneaky pair managed to get themselves several blocks from the commotion before Felix slowed, somewhat winded by the exertion as he finally sets Laura down so they may take a roundabout walk back to Williams truck.  They walk in relative silence for a few moments, and Felix is unable to shake the feeling that someone is watching him.  Thinking they have a tail, they attempt to shake it, winding through back streets and dissapearing into buildings, but after several minutes of evasion, they are both growing more and more certain that someone is following them, despite being unable to spot whoever or whatever it is.









*OOC:*



Felix and Laura need Perception checks and Will saves.  if they attempt to use phone/radio, they find they are unable to get a signal.  I also need to know if they plan to continue trying to evade their pursuer, try to confront it, or ignore it and head back to the meeting spot.
*Also, Zerith, I need you to specify which form Felix is in at any given time.  I've assumed for now that he's in Human form as you had planned in the OOC thread.*

The rest have regrouped at Williams truck, seemingly back at square one, without Laura and Felix - only now there are agents scouring the city for rogue mutants.

You are out of combat and don't seem to have been tracked, so it's back to Roleplaying time, and figuring out whether to wait for the others, go looking for them, or head out of town before the search expands. 

Grid needs a perception check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2012)

*"Well, that didn't turrn as I expected, but it also didn't turrn as I fearred it could! So I say we did a good job, comrrades."* He says, evidently winded by the chase. *"Had been some yearrs since I had to outrrun someone! My old bones seem to be upset about it, Ha Ha!" * he takes a seat at the van and crosses his arms behind his back. *"Now all we have to do is wait for Catboy and ourr tarrget to arrive."* The seems to remember something. *"We need to get rid of these costumes!" *he points out and start taking the suit off.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry looks about, clearly unnerved by the whole experience.

"You know, nobody shot guns at me when I was just a hacker..." he says in a lame attempt at humor.

He looks around nervously, for Felix or Laura. 

"Shouldn't they have been here by now?" he asks. "I mean, Felix is way faster than us on foot, and he didn't have to muck about with agents. 

"You don't think someone stopped them, do you? Should I try to scan for police bands? What's the native word for were-cat?"

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+9=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2012)

"I think it's something like, 'Ohmygoditsawerecat,'" Cassandra says with a wry grin. "That word transcends language."

She looks at her watch. "He's a little late, but if they were being chased, or if he still has to carry her, that could slow them down. Besides, him being fast might just mean they have longer to go to get back. Lets give the a little more time."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost gets rid of his removed costume by placing it in a dumpster after shockfrosting and crumbling it. Should the local CSI try to puzzle it back together.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Mar 3, 2012)

_Well that was a rush. That's the first time he's shown me that, is there anything else he's hiding? Where are we going? Why are cutting through buildings. Something doesn't seem right ..._ Thoughts racing through Laura's mind, but slowing down as the awkward that someone is following them. Then again, how is that a surprise being as they are always followed being what they are.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 3, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Previously.

Felix was not enjoying the situation, he felt like someone was breathing down his neck, and then there was the part about him being, less than forth coming to Laura; all in all, the day’s trend was going from bad to worse and there was still sun to burn. After darting into an isolated alleyway, that he was confident that, if they were being fallowed, their pursuer would have to expose themselves to observe them. Before putting Laura down gently and then quickly whipped off his backpack, pulled off his, presently oversized, shirt and its ample sleeves, dug into the pack while stuffing the shirt into it and pulled out a dull blue, drab, t-shirt and then put it on before zipping the backpack closed again and placing it back over his shoulders.

his brows arched upwards and together, he braved a glance to Laura before looking down and to the left as he then started to shift to his normal while adjusting his belt, a well-practiced maneuver. “I don’t know how many men were around the building, or all of their positions, for now I think it would be best to surmise we were fallowed rather than assuming we made a clean getaway…” while he spoke, he tried to maintain an optimistic tone, yet he could not help but betray that he was both nervous and even a bit ashamed.

Latter on, Felix had lead them through several buildings, initially he tried to make it seem natural, if hastful;  by spending time in shops and stores, the cut though malls and other populated multi entrance commercial structures, but soon found  himself and Laura moving through unpopulated alleyways and back roads. All the while he was looking around  for anyone who looked out of place or that he had seen

OoC: I’m assuming he has his pack on still :/
Also, let’s not forget he has perfect recall, so if he got a glance of someone at two different times he would know
And he is in his human form ;3[/FONT]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2012)

*<Felix and Laura>*
Creeping through buildings, alleys, and side streets, Felix and Laura are unable to shake their feeling of being watched, to the point where they feel an unnatural panic start to build, but both are able to suppress the fear.  They're fairly certain that nothing is following them, and have yet to see anybody, but the feeling remains.

*<Everybody else>*
While everybody ditches their costumes, Grid senses something unusual in the air around the city, and when they try contacting Felix and the signal doesn't go through, he gets the sense that something is present on Felix's end specifically jamming him.  When he attempts to scan the police bands, he discovers that there is a sort of 'white noise' to the East, and the further that way he tries to scan, the harder it gets.  Nothing he hears sounds like a werecat has been spotted, or like the agents/police have any clue where any of them are, though with translation from Uomo, he discovers that they are in the process of closing off the city and performing a thorough search.









*OOC:*



I need to know if the group is doing anything, or just sitting there conspicuously in the car waiting...
Felix/Laura have not in all their attempts spotted ANYBODY following them, they just 'know/feel' that they're being followed and watched.
If Grid would like to do something, I'll need details and possibly rolls.  
Also, JKason, please use the ENWorld dice roller instead of Invisible castle.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

Terry frowns.

"I'm getting ... static. And it doesn't feel like 'the lines are down' static. I think someone's jamming. Let me see if I can pinpoint..."

[sblock=ooc]Did a placeholder with intent to roll, then remembered Grid has Skill Master (Tech), so he can take 10 for a 27 result which seems like a reasonable place to start. He's trying to pinpoint a jamming source and / or identify the jamming method being used.

Since he's actively trying to sort out and analyze signals, Terry's just along for the ride, so whatever the others want to do about movement I'll have him go with.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2012)

*"We are running out of time, and comrade Catman and comrade Laura are no where to be seen. I will drive around, just to wave off suspicious; if I may." *Uomo asks William the wheel, and accomodates his big frame in the seat, sending it back for more space. He buckles. *"Always buckle your seatbelts comrades."* he says, before starting the engine and driving off. He will drive around the block, then around another block, and then extending his circular pattern to 4 blocks, always returning to the meeting point. As they go by, Uomo smiles *"Wave and smile boys, wave and smile"* he says laughing. Apparently the impending danger doesn't face his sense of humour.
*"Keep your eyes peeled for our frriends..."*


----------



## BBs (Mar 7, 2012)

_Stay calm, stay calm, just being followed. Can't see who it is, so that means whoever it is, is a good hider, or ..._ Laura quickly turns to Felix, and says "Quick follow me."

[sblock=Laura's Plan]If given time, and if Felix complies, Laura is under the feeling that whoever is following them is invisible. So she's going to attempt to see if either of them have any money, buy some flour or get some sort of dust particle they could find that works well. find an enclosed space with one way in, whether it be alley, or the sewers, or anything. She'll hide and stand watch, while Felix is bait. Also Laura won't explain this plan to Felix, only going to attempt to force him to follow her. [/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 8, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Felix could not help thinking they were being fallowed, but they had not spotted anything and they did not have forever to get back to the others. Laora wanted him to fallow her, and he decide to humor her for the moment while he dug out his phone  and… he got no bars, in a city, that he had perfect reception in earlier… “Scheisse!!!”  Felix thought while his eyes flared open. If he simply thought they were being fallowed before, now he knew something was very, very wrong.
[sblock=OoC]As things are, he is  willing to go along with Laura’s whim, but I think he would be able to deuce Laura’s plan  pretty quickly once she tried to buy something, he would also adlib it and get other odds and ends to camouflage the main purchase and even augment it, I think tossing and braking bottles of soda on th ground would work nice: instead of just looking for  flower being displaced you would have something that can crunch under feat and puddles of liquied tha can make all sorts of sounds… don’t you just hate it when your grocery bag brakes an you drop a dozen bottles of soda on the gound? ;3[/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost cannot do much besides sitting in the car. He had hold his breath in anticipation and has just realized now that he hadn't breathed now for quite some time...

[sblock=OOC]

just a bit fluff.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2012)

<Felix&Laura>
The two fugitives 'casually' walk into a market and start shopping.  The language barrier is difficult, but they've been in town a while and should be able to work things out.  They are getting some odd looks, though, and as they glance up at one of the TV's, they see a news report they cant understand, but it occasionally shows a portrait that looks a lot like Laura, followed by an interview with an agent.  They can make out a few words - wanted, terrorist, foreigners.. 

<Truck>
After a few minutes of driving, Terry is still unable to pinpoint the source.  Whoever's doing the jamming is very skilled, and Terry is barely able to pull back before tripping a failsafe while searching.  A bit more looking and he finds that many of the cameras in the city are being remotely controlled, and that most of the feeds are 'flagged' to warn the hacker of an intruder into the network.  He can tell the general direction the source is from, but cant narrow it down beyond about a 2 square mile area.

The rest of the team in the truck are noticing increased military presence in the city.  It seems they're calling a curfew to help with their search for the terrorists who attacked a downtown hotel.









*OOC:*



I need Deception and Insight checks from Felix and Laura.
Terry needs a higher check if he wants to figure any more out.  27's high enough to not trip the alarms, but not to get further in, although if you roll low...
Also I'm assuming Grid shares his info with the rest, so if anybody has ideas/plans...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2012)

*"I said keep your eyes open people! There's no use in staring at your hands, look for the damn pair, as Grid tries his best. Take your time lad."* Uomo sayd, as he kept driving in his pattern way.* "I'm not liking this, we should have been out of town by now. Why, oh! why we didn't bring a telepath with us?"*


----------



## Zerith (Mar 12, 2012)

‘Overstayed our welcome…’ Felix thought while slowing down his apparent pace and simultaneously acting more whimsical; if they weren’t acting like they needed to vacate the area the odds was less likely that they were going to be exposed, he just oped that the report did not say anything about her being see with a boy, that could complicate things.
while he was avoiding letting it show, Felix would try to expedite their departure… sadly Felix was thinking a clean escape was becoming more and more farfetched


----------



## BBs (Mar 12, 2012)

"Hey I'm on TV, how did I get on there? This is bad, very very bad, We better hurry it up then." Laura's mind of her on TV repeats over and over, making her feel unease and impatient. She wonders to forget her chances at answers with whoever is following them and bosh the entire plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Frost*

"As commanded, great leader." Frost says sarcastically. "But we are just circling around the same place while this cat buddy of yours, who I don't know, isn't returning with the mission objective. So either he is playing us, or they are unable to return. Either way, something more experienced should have suggested an alternate meeting point..."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*









*OOC:*


Yes, in general assume anything Terry learns, eveyrone else does, as well, even if I don't re-state it especially eloquently.







"Whoever it is, he knows what he's doing. I can only tell you the jamming is ... that direction," Terry says, waving in the direction of the static he's told you about. "I might be able to pin this down, but it means I'm also going to risk setting off some of his security. Wish me luck..."

The young man's brow furrows as his eyes dart back and forth over something no one else can see.









*OOC:*


Not much better than before, so I don't imagine he's learned anything new.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies, I had meant to update this a couple weeks ago, got occupied RL for a while.  My posting may continue to be somewhat slower than I would like, apologies. 







<Felix & Laura>
The two fugitives manage to get their supplies and get out.  Felix is fairly certain the cashier pegged Laura, but doesn't say anything out of fear and doesn't try to slow them down.. the agents will doubtless be coming soon, though.

As the two head back out, they both notice that TV's they every TV they come across switches channels to show that news report, often to the confusion of the person watching.
Too many people are starting to notice them, so they duck down an alley to set their plan in motion.
After a few moments, there is a dramatic gust of wind as a woman walks around the corner. 
_"Finally decided to stop running and make a stand?  Or did you just get tired?"_


<Truck>
Terry is able, just barely, to peek past a crack in the impressive firewall.  The static and jamming are still untraceable, but he does notice that the hacker is messing with television programming on a street near the north end of the jammed area.  









*OOC:*


 DC was 30 for Terry to get a bit more, I'll give you a circumstance bonus for being the second try, so he makes it


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry points. "Whoever's doing this is mucking with TV programming on the north end of the field," he says. "Can't tell you if that's where they are, but I gotta assume something like that takes more of his or her attention than just a broadband scramble."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2012)

*" 'nuogh fer me!"* exclaims Uomo as he hits the accelerator and drives towards the area.* "Keep your eyes peeled everyone, this might be our last chance to find them.*"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost fastens his seatbelt and keeps his eyes on the street. Not much he can do else.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Apr 10, 2012)

_huh, easier then I thought._ Laura bites back her anger, believing that she's the one to ask the questions. "Who are you working for, why are you following us aside from the obvious?


----------



## Zerith (Apr 10, 2012)

Felix was not quite ready for that, a gust of wind, she could probably fly, the one kind of Power that might be able to not only keep up with him, but out run him outright: and he was still in his human form… it took less time then he figured it would for their pressure to appear. 
But, he needed to know, if this woman could fly, and hopefully do so without giving away that he knew more then he should have, but he was pressed for time and a bit woried, he leaned forwards with a feigned cheerful grin and stated “Ooooh! You flew here, didn’t you!” in childish whimsy and awe as a cold sweat started to form on his brow, they were in trouble, he knew it, and he could not help but show it despite his act.

Felix did not want to change in front of the stranger if he could help it, and it would take time, and he knew he could not change, grab Lora and flee before she could react, and he could not do anything without changing unless this woman let him… the situation was Vexing and he could not see an out that would not blow up in his face, however, if the woman proved hostile, he would not need much incentive to change form again.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2012)

<Alley - Felix & Laura>
The woman starts to respond to Laura with a smirk that dies as she looks down at Felix _"..what? Flew? How did you.."_  She shakes her head _"It doesn't matter, I'm not working for anybody, we're just trying to get you away from those people who came to get you.  They're not really your friends, they work for a group of American terrorists who are trying to start a war.  We needed to herd you up here where we could safely get you away from them."_

The woman steps forwards to Laura _"Please, come with me."_


<Truck>
The rest of the crew cruises down the streets, trying to avoid the authorities while homing in on the signal that Grid has picked up.  The TV disturbances stop, but Grid's fairly certain from the way they were moving that he can narrow down a location to within a few blocks, and directs Uomo towards it.

As they get further north, they notice less police activity.  The mystery hacker must be keeping the police away from his position.

Just a few more moments and they'll be in the right area..









*OOC:*


Truck people will have to wait a little longer to catch up, it takes a while to cross town.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2012)

Uomo steps on the gas pedal, narrowing his eyes; his arms, tensed in position dodge any car or person as he closes in.


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, the Grid*

"I don't like this, at all," Terry mutters nervously. "You don't clear an area because you're doing something fun and fluffy."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2012)

*"Indeed. That's why we are driving at 70 km per hour!"* adds Uomo with a chuckle to himself.


----------



## BBs (Apr 18, 2012)

As the mysterious woman talks Laura looks closely at her, the way she talks, her eyes shifting, stuttering, everything. "First off if you work alone, why did you say 'we're just trying' and secondly, do you mean those people as my friend's partners over here?"









*OOC:*


Rolling an insight roll for her true intentions out of Laura's reaction to first meeting people. especially people who can fly and know what she is. Horay for useful skills ;D


----------



## Zerith (Apr 19, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Meanwhile Felix grinned, she was less well informed then he feared, and Far more stupid. Felix could not help but let out a sinker before [/FONT][FONT=&quot]shifted back into his Hybrid form as Laura spoke and then[/FONT][FONT=&quot] sneaking around the woman who seemed to be taking too much interest in Laura and none in him. “You Don’t work for anyone, but you’re working with others, you’re their boss ja? this means you have invested interest in our capture, also. you’re a blunderer” Felix chimed after  Laura had given him time to change and get behind the woman before adding “This is not a game of cat and mouse, this a game of _bird_ cat and dog. You’re not the dog, and We’re not the bird, and in order to flee the dog, we need you to stop spotting us for it, now, ja? But we’ve wasted too much time, the hound is on our heels, So it is nap time now, Fräulein” Felix said plainly and without deliberation on the matter as he flicked his tail to the side and started to poster himself for a pounce with a predatory glint in his eye.

[sblock=OoC]Note, I'm hoping if he passes the apposed check he can basically shape shift without letting the lady get a other look at him while also doing it before combat, hop that's alright :3[/sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2012)

_"I never said I was working alone, I said I wasn't working FOR anybody.  We're equals, not military or terrorist or government like the rest of them, we're just trying to save people like us, and right now that especially means you."_

The woman glances nervously towards Felix as he speaks _"Look Laura, I'm not trying to capture anybody, and if your 'friend' over here is working with the terrorists then we're out of time.."_  She stops as Felix continues his tirade. _"I have no idea what kind of spy talk that is, birds and dogs.. but your threats are just proving me right."_  She turns to face him _"Go ahead, show the girl your true colours."_

Laura watches the two of them face off, and feels that the woman is sincere in her belief that Felix and his friends are the badguys..









*OOC:*



Zerith, I'd appreciate if you didn't post numerous actions back to back during tense situations, it assumes that nothing else will happen in between.  For example, Felix has hid, shifted, snuck around, revealed himself, spoken, and prepared to strike all assuming nothing happens at any stage in that.  I'll go with it for now but in the future your posts are likely to get cut off very near the begining due to other actions invalidating the rest of your post.. 
which makes things VERY confusing when other people start posting assuming what you posted happens, and then everything spirals out of control.

Everybody else - You'll be arriving soon, just hang in there.  (This is one of the reasons I hate party splits, sorry all)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2012)

Uomo takes a sharp turn, the tires squeaking.* "This is how we drrive in Rrussia!"* he says. The driving continues to be reckless, as one would expect from someone with Vittorio's background. At one point, as he dodges a slow car, the fake russian comments. *"This kind of mess is what happens when you don't listen to Grrigorrio, if I say 'We meet at X location' is because we meet at X location...Damn kids."*


----------



## BBs (Apr 21, 2012)

Trusting her intuitions Laura attempts to step in between Felix and the strange woman, turning and facing to Feelix "What she says is on her perspective, and may be true, however-" turning to the woman. "If you wanted my trust you could have come to me personally. I don't know how long you were spying on us, but there might have been a chance it was for more than one day. That chance is more than enough for a problem, especially now when you are following us and making us nervous. On top of that; you cut off the signals to our phones somehow, that just makes things worse." Turning back to Feelix "Come on we're already wayyy too late and overstayed our welcome, and I don't think this woman would harm either of us. Only if she was self-defending herself, and here I thought it was someone invisible or was a threat chasing us. She may have been even a possible bystander, would have been nice to known."









*OOC:*


Going to attempt this wall of speeches before a fight breaks out, if I have to roll an initiative for it, sure, but if too late, then ignore it I guess? 0_o If she also does something while my back is turned, then go right ahead and interrupt.


----------



## Zerith (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=OoC]Felix has speed 3 and quickness 4 while in his hybrid form:  the time line I see is he snickered, free action; shape shifted while attempting to not draw attention to himself, move and fluff action, attempted to sneak while moving behind the woman, standard/move action, and spoke again, at length: given his quickness is rank 4 I could easily argue, this means it could have happened within 1 second, so another free action. Everything else was fluff  and could be done within the blinking of an eye, in short, 1 free action beyond what would happen during a more tightly ordered combat round, a speech action at that: Let’s face it, people in super hero comics, and the like, tend to talk way more then would happen in reality :/. Also, the first three parts were meant as meanwhile actions to Laura’s, not after.

Yes, he did a lot, but he does not need much time to do so and side from a sinker did nothing noteworthy in human form, even if my above post needed to be trimmed, the frivolous monolog at the end would be what would go, chop that out and it looks like a normal combat round’s actions, or if you really wanted to get stiff we could cut out the sinker so he appears less juvenile, more detached and not give a circumstantial advantage to Bird’s apposed perception check. Do to him drawing attention to himself with it :/ 
… Felix is the speedster :3[/sblock]
  Felix’s brows scrunched together as he pondered, ‘Wait, what the heck just happened?!?’ he felt the rising urge to stuff his foot In his mouth, “…it sounded cooler in my head…”  Felix mumbled with dazing speed that sounded of self-doubt and backtalk and a sudden sulking poster that came complete with back turned ears before one turned back forwards and he throw, arguably, the quickest hissy fit in human history while gesturing and pacing around in a quickened manner that was more flustered and hasteful then expressive.

“NoNoNo-NNO!” he yapped bleary slow enough to be understood while facing the still nameless woman with his arms tensed strait beside him and hands fisted “You-DON’T -get-to-plaster-her-face-on-TV and Then-try-and-act-all 'holier than thou'! You’ve-gone-out-of your way to-panic us-and-you’ve-had-Ample-Opportunity-to-expose-yourself-and-talk-before-the-situation-had-exalted-to-nearly-this-point-and-I-don’t-care-what-you-say! We-stopped-briefly-before-now-in-a-similar-setting-and-you-did-not-swoop-in-Then,-you-Chose-to-Wait-until-After-We-saw-her-face-on-TV-while-standing-in-a-freaking-store! And-don’t-get-me-startedon how badyourguy-drewherface!” Felix began in similar manner while becoming ever more riled up and swifter in speech until it turned into a _perturbed growling yip_ before he calmed down enough that his speech could slow down enough to be, barely, understood by mortal ears again “I’llsayitagain, the-only-waythiscouldmake-anylogical-sense-and-haveyounotbeaconniving-villain-is-if-you're-from-some-additional-party-and-we-have-no-proof-of-that one way or the other! And-ifwejustleaveyou,yourjusttaketothesky, or-whatever, andtell-your-friends-were-we-areand-where-we’re-going-until-the-cowscomehome! AndIfI~” Felix ranted before again raving too quickly to be under stood. He finished with what could only be described as angry chirps, of fiery rage wile flailing his arms about in protest; he felt wronged and was not afraid to express his frustration, at dazzling length and frustrating speed as his tail stood strait up.

Felix huffed and puffed thrice and then yipped “Forgetit! But-if-you_-__move_-to-fallow-us, SoHelpMe! I’m knocking your butt out!” before he blitzed beside Laura and chirped “Ready?”  with annoyance while leering a non-trusting glance at the woman, bending down slightly and positioning himself in preparation to scoop Laura off her feet before bolting off with her again.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2012)

<Alley>
The woman stared mouth agape at Felix's speedy talk for a moment before shaking the bewilderment from her face and looking back to Laura _"We'll try to contact you again when you're state-side, assuming they don't have you locked up by then."_  She cocks her head for a second, and Felix notices a small earpiece faintly buzzing in her ear.
_"Good luck, Laura.  I wish you'd chosen more wisely.  If you're really set on staying with them though, just wait here, they'll be here soon."_  She looks back to Felix and says _"We're not the badguys here."_  then leaps into the sky, disappearing from sight at a rate that made even Felix's eyes widen.

<Truck>
For a few minutes Uomo sped north, then began driving around the area Grid had described, trying to catch a glimpse of anything off.  

Grid is concentrating so hard tryin to crack through the firewall that when it unexpectedly drops, the sudden influx of information gives him a major headache.  He nearly falls but is steadied by Cass as he manages to sort through the now-clear airwaves.
He quickly discovers that Agents are converging on a street three blocks east of their current position, and also that he has a confidential, encoded message waiting for him.  The subject line says "When you're out of the soup."

By Grid's calculations it'll take about a minute to get there, and then you'll have another minute or two after that to gather Laura and Felix and vacate the area before a swarm of cops and agents arrive.  He has also noticed that there seems to be a distinct path open to the north that they could get out of the city by, if they move quickly enough.









*OOC:*



If Laura and Felix stay put for more than a minute, the truck arrives and the party can start interacting with each other again.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Woah! Headrush!" Terry says reeling. As he regains his bearings and sifts through the flood of data, he points.

"The block on me's gone, but I didn't do it. Count your blessings and whatnot, I guess. They're that way, but hurry. We aren't the only ones closing on them. We pick 'em up fast enough, there's an open exit to the north."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2012)

*"Good job Grid!"* Vittorio says as he hits the gas hard, closing in to pick up. *"Just hope they stay put in the same place for over a few seconds!"*


----------



## BBs (May 3, 2012)

Laura continues to look at the sky, wondering if her decision was right. She had time to think it over as she looked over to Feelix and said "Well I trust her word to stay here, besides, if trouble comes we could just run really really fast." She gives a smile as she leans on the wall, givingtime to her thoughts.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost can only wait for them to arrive, If he could, he would sweet out of agitation.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2012)

*OOC:*



Since Laura's willing to stay and Felix hasn't said otherwise, I'm going to assume they wait for the Truck to arrive and then hop in.
The Party is reunited and has some stories to share with each other, as well as plans to make as they vacate the premises.


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry makes room for the others when they finally locate them, then points their crazy immortal companion in the direction of the open northern path out of town.

"You were blocked off from our finding you for a while there. You two all right?" he asks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2012)

Vittorio drives the vehicle right next to the alley, and the others spot the pair in despair. As the side door swings open and both jump in, "Grregorrio" hits the gas again so fast it gives Felix and Laura little time to brace themselves. The truck speeds away fast, the fake russian turning his head to Grid. *"Wherre to now, lad? Drive me through no patrolled streets."* As he has his head turned, he casts an ice glance at Felix, Frost would be proud. He also looks at Laura more warmly.* "Welcome my dearr, get yourrself conforrtable, we arre experriencing some turrbulences!" *


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost's head connects hard with the car's interior at the harsh stop. Besides a loud noise, nothing happens to the ice-hard forehead. "Careful... not everyone's head is this hard or able to regenerate damage as quickly as you."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2012)

Cassandra nods in greeting to Laura and gives Felix a nervous smile.

"Welcome aboard, you two...it's been quite a ride so far. Uh...looks like we may have overdone the diversion a little. It's really stirred up the local law and order. I guess giant ice monsters rampaging will do that."

She sighed and rubbed her forehead.

"We really suck at this."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2012)

While driving Uomo chuckles at Cassandra's comment.  *"That's why people need to learrn to obey orrderrs comrrade."* another icy stare at Felix, and then he fixes his eyes in the road. *"We will discuss this afterr we rreach a safe place."*


----------



## BBs (May 5, 2012)

Laura gives a small smile as the van approaches. "Sorry we held everyone up, we had some pressing trouble with something." she tries and balances herself in the van as the big Russian man smiles at her and focuses on the road at the same time, all the while driving crazy. Thinking _"Some turbulences." I've been in plane rides less insane then this! ... Then again, being chased by people with guns is also crazy ..._ Laura stops smiling as the thought of what she chosen might be wrong crosses her mind.


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Do any party members have anything else they'd like to do in Brazil before finding a way out, or are you all ready to look for a way back to the states?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ready for the USA


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2012)

_OOC: I guess spending a few nights in an allinclusive hotel is not an option here =P. Would have liked to chat more with Felix, but he is unresponsive, hadn't seen him in any other games too. So ready when you are._


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think Grid's ready to find a way back to the US, too


----------



## Zerith (May 15, 2012)

Felix Zipped into vehicle, with his backpack, when he noticed familiar  faces; this to say he reacted within the blinking of an eye.
He fret  about in the space he found himself  in the vehicle, and,  despite the lack luster ride was able to start to unwind enough to relax  a little, yet he felt rather small when he got a series of glares by  Uomo; that he was still in his neutral form, not much past three feet  tall, and Uomo was practically a giant only emphasized the  feeling.
It took Felix a moment to work up the nerve to finally speak, that he  did so after Laura was not helping his rapidly deflating sense of  self-worth. Hairs still on end he took in a long breath and then let it  out in a sigh before speaking  with as much clarity as he could muster  while attempting to achieve a flat even tone.  “to elaborate…”  he started with a wavering voice. He was still on edge from having the  woman jetting away in a whim like manner and was still sheepish from  Uomo’s judging stares; for all he knew she was watching them from on  high, and he had the privilege of telling Uomo… ‘Don’t-be-mad.Don’t-be-mad… He is going to soo be mad…’ Felix thought with a grimace before continuing, with controlled speed while changing back into his human form.

“We were followed by a woman, she’s a flyer,  fast, and she might also have other wind based powers; regrettably I do  not know if she is keeping tabs on us. She claims to be none hostile and  foretold your arrival: that the jamming may have ended when she left  out company, only makes her more worrying. She also says she, or her  associates, will attempt to contact Laura when we’re stat side.
Additionally, there was a drawing of Laura on what I assume was the news; our pursuers likely do not have a good photo of her.”

[sblock=Previously/original post]

Felix figured she could fly, then knew she could when she tipped her  hand, he just not that she could challenge a plane to a race… ‘verdammt’ he muttered beneath his breath. 
Felix was not liking the conclusion we just drew: they either had to  trust the woman and wait, in grave risk of an oncoming trap... or  attempt to flee, and given that he did not know if the woman had eyes  like a hawk, the only escape route he could think of was miserable: the  sewers. Something that Hollywood commonly omitted was that sewers had a  wealth of water traps; meaning, in order to move through a sewer system,  without man hole hoping around the traps, one would have to swim  underneath them and pop up on the other side... Felix really did not  want to swim through a sewer... he also felt that the conversation. He  took the excuse of humoring Laura as a means of avoiding without  wounding his ego.

  Felix  was on edge about the whole mess as it was, if the woman was  still spying on them... well, it would be best if she was telling the  truth about not being a bad guy... otherwise they were rather damned in  their options in his mind. His fur stood on end, puffing out his face  slightly while flaring out to a far more noticeable girth about his  tail, that was contorting in anxiety. “I hop you’re right…”  Felix said as he turned to face Laura with a distressed chirp before  turning his gaze back skyward and looked in the direction the woman had  vanished. “If-she-lied-to-us…” he  squeaked quickly, before turning his gaze back to Laura and allowed a  pause, he did not want to say what he was about going to say. He  swallowed and spoke clearly “…I, cannot, outrun her.” He quivered and glanced down and to the right.
He knew they lost the chance to knock her out without the woman blundering enough for him to get onto her.. and with how fast she  was/ that was not likely… he would have made a comment about it to  Laura but he did not see any gain from worrying her.[/sblock]

[sblock=OoC] Sorry for not noticing the new page ^_^;
Also, yeah, we can get the story rolling onto the next scene :3 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2012)

Uomo narrowed his eyes. His mind quickly made a scan for any known mutants to be able to fly, if they were non-hostile, they might be members of their actual organizations, that didn't know about their infiltration in the terrorist group. Or even worst, it might be an additional party going on.


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


FYI, I'll be out of state from tomorrow through the 27th. I don't anticipate having much if any online time during the trip


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

"Wind...flying. Interfering with radio? Kind of a funny set of powers..."

_Except...can't electric waves interfere with radio? And what's lightning besides a giant electric arc? I wonder..._

Cassandra closes her eyes and tries to think. Weather related mutants. Wind, lightning...storms...had she read anything about that? She'd kept an eye on mutant affairs for awhile now. And weather was such a big, overt thing. Hard to hide. There had to be something...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2012)

"If they are who I think they arre, she was hardly working alone. "


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost looks up. "I noticed no other change in the weather... and the radio interference was localized, right grid? I think there were at moving least as a pair.
I'm Frost, by the way."
Frost says, not extending a hand as he remembers some drain powers she was reported to have.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2012)

<Brazil, Will's Truck>
Uomo and Cass can both think of a few flying mutants, but none off the top of their heads that are as fast as Felix describes.  

"I agree with Frost." Will speaks up "Might not have just been the lady doing it all, powers tend to fill niche's, and flying/technology control don't seem to mesh very easily.  She said she had allies, Probably one of them is a technopath.  And a powerful one, to keep your Grid occupied for so long.."

He turns back to speak to Laura "A pleasure to meet you at last, Miss Vioricta, I have been looking for you for a while."  The young man returns his attention to Uomo "It seems that my job is nearly finished.  I've found a private plane while all the excitement was going on, one willing to fly.. under the radar.. to get you out of the country.  You should be back in the USA in a couple days.  Please do give Sir Phoenix my regards, and should you ever need help finding something.." He hands Uomo a business card.

<On the Long Plane Ride Home>

A while later, the group is relaxing aboard a plane, heading by a circuitous route that will, eventually, get them home.  









*OOC:*



If anybody has anything to say to Will/goodbyes, feel free to insert them.  I highly doubt anything super-important will come up that alters the course of you getting on the plane. 
If you wish to further discuss what happened in Brazil among yourselves, roleplay, or figure out what you'll do back in the US, feel free. 
(Are you going to take Laura to Phoenix like he asked, or one of the other 'factions'?  Are you going to tell her what you're doing or keep her in the dark, etc?)

Aside - VV, who does Uomo think it is?  Or was that just a vague reference to make him sound more knowing? 

ALSO, everybody please see the OOC thread.  You've pretty much wrapped up the current mission (Quicker and a bit more openly that expected) with the exception of the arrival back and decision of who to turn Laura over to (If anybody), so It's time to reap the rewards.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 20, 2012)

*"Das vidanien comrade." *Uomo made a short salutation, accepting the business card. Thw wind in the improvised landing port made his trench coat, now carefully buttoned, flapped violently, as the fake russian advanced to the aircraft. *"Quick kids, lift those feet, move, move." *he said to the others, as he got inside the plane first. There was, of course, a reason for that: If Will had betrayed them, whether finding out they were not actual members of the organization, or actually had discovered they mostly answered to Gryphon, then he would have organized some trap, some way to recapture Laura, and dispose of them. The plane might be a good trap, and he didn't trust anyone else to take a surprise bullet and come unharmed but himself. 
Luckily, William was as short witted as he was short in stature. Visibly more relaxed, Uomo strapped himself to the seat, awaiting take-off. 
As the engines started making their characteristic loud noise, Uomo seized to chance to speak to Grid, his russian accent completely gone.* "Check for microphones lad, quick." *
<Assuming there are none.>
Uomo drops his fake accent, *"An overall good mission lads and lasses." *he begins.* "I'm satisfied with most of you, but I guess I was not wrong when I thought you were the X-factor of this mission Felix. I know this was our first mission on the filed, and that might got you nervous and what not; I remember my first field assignment was not pretty, but the only reason I'm here, is because I followed orders. That, young man, is what you need to learn. You must, in the most imperatives of senses, follow orders. My orders in this case. Hadn't you take another route, or tried to evade this flying woman, we would be farther away now, safer, our presence not revealed to whatever organization this persons belonged. You were a liability, and I intend to dispose of such nuisances."* Uomo takes his hand to underneath his trenchcoat. Perhaps it was  his itallian accent, perhaps the cold way he was addressing Felix, or the odd construction of his last sentence, but everyone got the feeling he was going to pull out a gun and blow Felix's head out, and light a cigarette later. The hand comes out slowly, gripping something...
A deadly notepad and pen! Wait, a notepad? *"I have written many possible field situations here, specified the conditions and events that you'll be aware off. These were real missions. You'll read them, go over them, and then describe your course of action. There's at least 15 of them here, get to work, you have 6 hours." *Uomo tossed the notepad and the pen to Felix.

Uomo crossed legs and shoot a smile *"But enough of what we've done, on to what we need to do: We've rescued young Laura Vioricta from the anti-mutant brazilian government, and are now flying back. We are suposed to deliver her to our new-found employers. But!"* he says. *"We'll play them a little trick. We know there's a winged enemy of our employers, they are actively opposing 'us'. So we'll make them believe the winged woman abducted her while we were escorting her to them. Vioricta will remain in Gryphon's headquarters until we have cleared what the enemy wants with her. How does it sound?"*

_OOC: I was thinking that perhaps either Drake or Gryphon's agents, unknowing about this undercover mission would have been acting on themselves; or even The Agency might have special concerns with Laura. That's why he said he doubted she (flying chick) was acting alone_


----------



## Zerith (May 21, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Felix was rather tens when he was addressed as an X-factor, and as the speech went on Felix’s hair stood on end while his eyes shot open. ‘nein nein!’ he thought as Uomo made the motion, and then leap out of his cloths, literally, while morphing well in exes of his record time.
He could see Uomo restive his unbelievably threatening… notepad…?

Time sped back up and Felix landed, shakily, on the back of his chair and overlooking his cloths that were, remarkably, undisturbed, albeit with a slumping poster. 
His poster was blatantly tense his back was arched high, his tail was raised, his fur stood strait up and his ears shot strait back but he was starting to calm down and relax.

Then Uomo tossed the notepad and it landed in the lap of his cloths, that crumpled and then collapsed in on themselves and the notepad. 
 “ri-right, I’ll do that.” Is what Felix meant to say, however all he managed was a muted meow, a puzzled mere and then a low, annoyed grumble as he buried his face in his right paw and realized his situation.

His fur flattened out and his ears perked back up while turning forwards as he looked down on his clothing…  ‘well, time for the home work…’ he thought before hoping down onto the armrest and then nosing his head under the cloth and retrieving notepad.
Felix hoped down onto the floor and start pawing through the notepad
[/FONT]


----------



## BBs (May 21, 2012)

Laura still being stuck in her trance of thought while everyone was discussing about the flying woman was snapped out of it with Frost's extended hand. "Oh, pleased to meet you, I'm Laura." she extends her hand to shake Frost's. The hand unexpectedly warm to the touch, much to everyone's surprise with nothing wrong. She just gives a smile to the confused faces. Turning to listen to the new man looking normal outside but being scared inside. _looking for me for a while, great that just makes me feel rather well._

As the group sneaks into the plane, Laura tries to stay in the middle and out of sight from anyone, seeing how her face appeared all over television. She buckles up for take off and waits till they are in the air.









*OOC:*


I'm presuming the group is rather keeping Laura in the silence, so if that's the case Laura would just get up from her seat before Uomo's speech and look for a hopeful mini bar on the plane seeing that it is private . If not, she would just listen in shock over Uomo's plan, seeing how she is more like a product instead of a human being ... mutant freak thing .


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I actually posted not extending Frost's hand. But for the sake of continuity, consider it changed. For the receiving hand of the shake, his hand feels hard and cold, like meat from deep freeze.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2012)

BBs said:


> Laura still being stuck in her trance of thought while everyone was discussing about the flying woman was snapped out of it with Frost's extended hand. "Oh, pleased to meet you, I'm Laura." she extends her hand to shake Frost's. The hand unexpectedly warm to the touch, much to everyone's surprise with nothing wrong. She just gives a smile to the confused faces. Turning to listen to the new man looking normal outside but being scared inside. _looking for me for a while, great that just makes me feel rather well._
> 
> As the group sneaks into the plane, Laura tries to stay in the middle and out of sight from anyone, seeing how her face appeared all over television. She buckles up for take off and waits till they are in the air.




"It sounds really insensitive," Cassandra answers Uomo a bit huffily. "Before we decide what to do now, lets talk to her. She's got _no idea_ what's going on except that people she doesn't know have been chasing her...and we're included in that category. We have to give _her_ the choice of what to do, and where to go, or we we're just as bad as the people we took her from."

She looks back to where Frost is introducing himself and nods, pleased that someone in the group has at least basic manners. She gets up and goes back to where Laura's sitting as well.

"Hi," Cass says warmly, offering her own perfectly normal hand to shake as well. "I'm really sorry about how rushed this all was. I'd like to say we normally do this kind of thing differently, but the fact is that there's no 'normal' about it. We've never done this kind of thing before, and I guess it shows." She smiled apologetically.

"My name's Cassandra. We're all like you here; mutants. This was intended to be a rescue operation, not a pitched battle to escape. Now that we're clear though, we have a few options to offer you as far as what comes next. Unfortunately, none of those options are 'return to your normal life.' On the other hand, it's not all bad either. And...I figure you have a ton of questions for us too...so maybe we should start with that. Want to come up and join the rest of us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2012)

*"I guess it would be 'nice', yes"* agrees Uomo, rising an annoyed eyebrow. He was used to missions like this, giving the poor shaken person choices and things to think on wouldn't be much help. But then, it was good to make the others feel they had something to do.


----------



## BBs (May 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> "My name's Cassandra. We're all like you here; mutants. This was intended to be a rescue operation, not a pitched battle to escape. Now that we're clear though, we have a few options to offer you as far as what comes next. Unfortunately, none of those options are 'return to your normal life.' On the other hand, it's not all bad either. And...I figure you have a ton of questions for us too...so maybe we should start with that. Want to come up and join the rest of us?"




Luara looks up to Cassandra, while rubbing her cold numbed hand. "Interesting to give a choice, although I feel like I don't have one, with the what not of being surrounded by strangers that seem to have been spying on me for a while. On the other hand I never really had a normal life, as everyone in this van could probably attest to the same thing." she pauses for a moment. "It is probably best if 'our kind' sticks together instead of always running, and as for the questions, I'll ask when it feels like we're not on the run for our lives." she gives a little chuckle. "Maybe there's a secret hidden bug planted in here, seeing how everyone is after me."


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2012)

Cassandra shook her head.

"It's complicated," she admitted. "But you do have a choice. More than you think. As for us, we haven't been spying on you. Everything we know about you we were told by an organization that has been, but..." she sighs. "Like I say, it's complicated. To be honest, we have no idea why everyone's so interested in you. Come on, lets head back up to the others and we can discuss all this."


----------



## BBs (May 26, 2012)

Laura nods her head in understanding. "Life is complicated ... Oh and please forgive me, even if you probably already know it, it is rude not for proper introduction. My name is Laura." she says with a smile.


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry kept quiet for most of the trip to the airport. Having been stymied in the hacking department, even with his mutant abilities to bolster his training, had him on edge. He focused his attention on trying to catch any surveillance before it saw them, then sweet-talking anything into politely turning its attention away from the group. 

As Laura rejoined the group and officially introduced herself, Terry, having already had his 'maybe you could give us some static?' discussion with any surveillance in the airplane, gave a wave and smile to Laura.

"I'm Terry," he said. "Sorry about giving you a scare earlier, but my ... talents were the only ones that could get past your other little friends to give you a heads up on Felix."


----------



## Zerith (May 30, 2012)

Felix produced an awkward, stressed mer when Terry blathered his real name: he was planning on explaining things to Laura after they had landed, but then terry had to go and blow that idea by blathering his real name before he could.
he let out an annoyed meow before pulling himself  onto the armrest of his abandoned chair and then propped himself up on its back before yapping off one more, moderately loud annoyed mow and pawing out the time out jester.
 His hairs were raised and he was obviously annoyed as he shot Terry a glare before he twisted back down and very briefly sat on the armrest before turning his gaze his cloths he gave a sigh and then began expediently pawing them into a roll and then picking them up between his left forelimb and chin before swiftly making his to the plans diminutive restroom, he nudged the middle of the door with his head and the door buckle inwards, he leaned back and up while also siting down, took his right paw and  pushed the door to the side, it bucked the rest of the way and then was properly open.
He scampered inside before  quickly closing the door and locking it, a brief tussling sound escaped the compartment  before the door unlocked and opened again.

Felix zipped out, dressed and a bit in shambles, made his way back to Laura.
he was again a mere three foot one, fuzzy, and tailed, he looked to her briefly before his gaze darted about for a moment, he then sighed and then looked her in the eye.  “Well, the cat is out of the bag, my name is not actually David, it’s Felix, Felix Vontell Jaeger. But I assure you the deception was not to meant as any kind of betrayal to you, it’s just that I did not want to complicate thing and having a thirty three year old ID with my apparent age is a needless compaction.” He stated flatly, while giving a brief pause and continued “as I’m sure you’ve noticed my ability gos beyond simply turning into an extra-large hose cat, to sum it all up,  I’m a Ailuranthrope, a werecat. With all that comes with it, shapeshifting, regenerative ability, longer life span, thus why I still look like a younger teen… and a silver allergy. As you might assume, the ‘myth’ of werewolfs was based more on fact then I’d like. However, I can’t ‘Infect people with the curse by biting them’” he said, making quotation marks with his fingers while commenting on the curse pare before continuing onwards “that part is purely a myth, as is the whole moon foo-ha though it has been a bit of a running gage the family allowed to go on for centuries… if you don’t change in plain sight the full moon people don’t assume you have Lycanthropy , or any other kind of Therianthropy for that matter.” Felix commented onwards before finishing with a chirp “anything you would like to ask now?”

Felix’s ears perked up as did his tail as it flicked to and fro in anticipation.


----------



## BBs (May 31, 2012)

Laura watches in shock as Felix explains his story. "So your real name is Felix." she says while eyeing his small stature up and down. "Well it suits you." she turns to Cassandra, while pointing her thumb in Felix's direction. "Him not stating his real name while trying to become my friend isn't spying, I don't know what is then." she states with a smile. She turns back to Felix"Why didn't you state your real name at the start, you were you just pulling off the 'frog in hot water' trick, which I understand. I probably would have panicked if you told me everything at the start, but not telling me your name, why?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2012)

*"Standard protocol I'm afraid." *interrupts Vittorio. *"My name is Uomo Nascosto, superior of Felix. Agent Vontell was instructed to do so. You need to understand he might have ran into deadly danger if his identity was revealed before the time was right; his affiliation with the company is no secret and as such it would have not been tolerated. The agent was instructed to keep an eye on you, in case the government rushed their operation, and we couldn't reach you in time. More of a secret bodyguard than a spy, if you will." *the curpulent man stands, walks to Laura an places a hand firmly on her right shoulder. 
*"Look Miss Laura, I will explain to you our current situation, so you can judge what would you like to do, so smart up and listen."* retrieving his hand, he motions whoever is standing to sit down. They were on a plane after all.
*"We" *he motions to the assosiates to Gryphon Co. *"Are working for the Gryphon corporation, and they"* he motions to Drake only assosiates.* "For Mister Drake. Regardless, both organizations believe that a mutant terrorist group is on the move for a big hit. We are speaking of bad news, thousands of people dead, explosions, horror, tragedy. You get the picture. Needless to say, we ain't gonna stand arms crossed and do nothing about that; call it bad press for mutants , humanitarian sense,  whatever you like." *Uomo smiles broadly 
*"The gang and I, we decided to play the bad guys, and infiltrate in the terrorist organization. Piece o' cake for this old timer, though the fact of having these new assets with me surely caught their attention fair and square! Hah!" *after a very mafia moment, Uomo gets more serious.
*"Their plans are still not clear to us yet, but they desperately need you for something, otherwise why would they care for you in particular when there's so many other mutants in distress worldwide, right? Thing is, we are sent to Brazil and end up rescuing you. Now this is a cornerstone, a moment to take a course of action. Your choices were pretty clear to me: Join the terrorist group, join our organization, join no one and walk away from this conflict. But then the winged woman shows up, so we now have a third party in this mess; we can use it if you pick option number 2, or you can also go with her."* Uomo makes a gesture, and then shuffles into his trenchcoat again. This time producing a cigar. "Bad habit, kills you slowly, ye'know" he says and grins. The 'no smoking' sign, however, makes it a short lived smile. He pockets the cigar.


----------



## BBs (May 31, 2012)

Laura sits still and stays silent for a moment. Having a serious look, twirling her hair to think about her options. After much given time; she looks to the big Mafia man Uomo, and decides with a firm structure. "You've sent a bodyguard to protect me, and then rescue me since everyone seems after me. ... If it is all right, I'd like to join your group, your organization, whatever you need me for. It is the least I can do, and it's better then walking away and doing nothing about it while people are suffering." She gives a quick and short nod of the head.


----------



## Zerith (May 31, 2012)

‘Why is he using my middle name?’  Felix though awkwardly for a moment  with his left ear lowered as the two conversed before chiming in while reaching into his pocket “Because if I said my name was Felix and I used any of these…” he started  after taking out his wallet from his pocket and pulling out a ID a debit card, and three credit cards, all to the name of David Fletcher, before replacing them and continuing “I’d be rather suspicious, also if anyone overheard us talking and you called me Felix, it would be an immediate red flag. Even if I told you not to use my real name in public, overall, it was just a needless risk.” Felix ended while rubbing the back of his head. ‘That I’m associated with Gryphon corp is about as secret as my name itself… I'm am, was, off the radar and of no interest...’ he pounded onwards in his head. Yet he quickly found himself scratching behind his ear and then leaning into his hand. He quickly stopped, gave an embarrassed smirk and then got back to the notepad he was sawing through on the floor, flipped though the last few pages before flipping strait back to the first, taking the provided pen, and blitzing through.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2012)

*Frost*

"In this case, welcome to the team! Good to be not the only newbie around, as I was only recently recruited, too."
Frost says cheerful. The first mission seemed to be a success.
Only a tiny bit in his brain wonders if Uomo would have really accepted another answer from Laura.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2012)

*"Splendid, welcome to Gryphon Co! You've taken the more logical choice, Laura. I'll have you fill in some forms when we arrive. Now we have cleared this subject, there's still the matter of what to do when we land."* Uomo replied. He turns to Grid. *"Kid, could you get me Rob?" *He stares at Grid's black gaze, as he realizes *"Gryphon, Robert Gryphon, phonecall him."*


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Is there a phone on the plane? I'm afraid I don't remember. If there is, Terry will check it for listening / taps and use his Comprehend + Technology to try to hack out the listeners before dialing through for Uomo[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

Cassandra looks relieved. She'd been worried Laura might want, in a fit of understandable distrust, to try to go it alone. She had that right, but Cass was worried what it would mean for her when the other factions vying for her found out...this all over again, but without them to pull her out.

"Do you have any questions for us?" she asked.


----------



## BBs (Jun 5, 2012)

Laura stays silent for a few seconds, then asks "Well first off ... who is Robert Gryphon? Other than the fact that he is probably my new boss."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2012)

*"Robert Gryphon, son of Gryphon father, founder of Gryphon Corporation, a powerful organization centered in understanding mutant powers. I've worked with both of them, great persons. Robert has inherited his father mutant ability to teleport."* explains Uomo.


----------



## BBs (Jun 5, 2012)

"So he and his father both have the same mutant power,and inherited his father's company." Laura looks confused for a moment "On that note, I'm guessing everyone here is a mutant, what powers does everyone have? Other then my furry friend here." She motions to Felix.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2012)

<Plane>
Grid is able to get a secure line to Robert Gryphon whenever Uomo is ready for it.  He found only standard security on the plane when he swept it.

<NEWS>
In International news, a terrorist attack in Brazil yesterday had the entire city of Sau Paulo shut down as government agents scoured the city for 'mutant insurgents'.  
*Clips/pictures of the street with the giant ice golem fighting the police*
The Brazillian government reported that miraculously nobody was killed by what they are calling a 'violent and unprovoked attack.'  There is no news yet on what the terrorists plan was, whether any were captured, or if this is linked to the recent attack in Washington.









*OOC:*



To reiterate, whenever I post news pieces, your characters can see/not see them at your leisure - TV, newspaper, Internet, whatever works for you.

Side note, Frost doesn't work for Gryphon, he was 'saved' by Drake, and sent along with the Gryphon team b/c the terrorist movement was looking to recruit him.  

Also, Two notes for VV - 
First off, Roberts GRANDfather, William, was the founder of Gryphon.  It's a fairly old company.

Also, Although Robert inherited his fathers teleportation, it should be noted that mutations passing down are only about 50/50, as the unstable mutant genomes don't seem to mix well with each other.  Mutant/human pairings are more likely to produce the same, or at least similar power in a child, but mutant/mutant pairings are just as likely to produce an entirely new power as it is to replicate one of the parents. (Though all known mutant/mutant pairings have produced mutant offspring).
For example, William Gryphon's mutation was a form of future-sense (more info on him and the company is in the first post of the OOC thread), and Roberts son James is(obviously) Telekinetic.

If you'd like more information on the Gryphon family feel free to ask, but most if it is just background and exceptionally unlikely to come up in game.  The Relevant info for Uomo is what's at the start of the OOC thread, and what I've told you about James.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

*Frost*

"Well, I haven't signed any contract yet... anyway, I'm kind of a cyrokinetic, able to produce ice and cool things down. As a side effect, my entire body is permanently frozen, which is as much fun as it sounds."
Frost explains.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2012)

*"I was going to ask, how you do with the ladies Mr Frost?" *Uomo inquires, crossing his legs and assuming a TV guests show posture. He readily ignores the question about his particular mutation.

_OOC: Thanks for the corrections, I messed up._ 

When he has a minute, he phones Robert:
*"Hello Mr. Feathers. We got candy, although the cat went out of the house. I think we should get it home again. I'll be there for supper."* was the easily decryptable message Uomo passed to Robert.* "Any ideas?"*

[sblock=Encrypted message]
Hello Mr. Gryphon. We have Laura, but we had to blew Felix's cover. We are arriving to the country around 7 pm.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry hesitates a moment, then shrugs, apparently deciding there was little reason to hold back.

"Guess you could say I'm ... sympathetic with electrics," he offers. "I can talk to them, look through them, even travel along them. That last one's how I got to you without anyone seeing. The whole thing leaves me a bit sparky." here he holds his palm face up, and a small arc of electricity leaps from thumb to pinky finger across it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

*Frost*

"Do you regain limbs lost to frostbite, too? Want to try it out?"
Frost asks Uomo sourly.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

<Phone>
"Good, good. We'll be having the usual, and the neighbours may be joining us.  Leave the cat, it'll find its own way back."
[sblock=Decryption]
"(Good good=not the best outcome.) Stick to the plan, the Agency is looking into the Brazil mission, they know it's connected.  Keep Felix with you, you might need the help."[/sblock]









*OOC:*



Pls post whether you'd like to continue RPing or if you want me to skip forward.
Has a decision been made on Laura?  I know she wants to join, I assume she's going to assist in the 'infiltration'?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2012)

*"Sounds delicious!"* replies Uomo and hangs the phone. He stares at the strange faces and smiles *"We are not having lunch of course, we'll stick with the plan and infiltrate; the Agency is now investigating the events in Brazil, and they are not as dumb as to not see it's connected. Laura, are you final on your desicion? There will be risks, I won't lie to you."* Uomo says, and instinctively thinks _"Won't i?" _with a mental smirk. He thanks the absence of telepaths in the group.


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm cool with jumping forward.[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 8, 2012)

Laura speaks with confidence "Just being what I am brings risks, I'm tired of running, and at least owe you all for the protection, I'm positive on my decision."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2012)

After landing once more in Spokane, they recognize the driver from their first trip, who nods and motions them over to a waiting van.  He drives the group silently to the Rocky Mountain Cabin where the Mister Phoenix, awaits.  Upon exiting, they see the old man laying back in his chair, asleep.  The driver motions you all forward, then leans on the hood.

[sblock=perception DC 15]
Phoenix is not actually asleep, but appears to be in some form of meditation or trance.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 which characters have taken the time to check out the news?  Also did Terry check his Encrypted Message, or is he waiting for later?
Also, I need to know if your characters intend to wait for the old man to notice them, or attempt to 'awaken' him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2012)

*Frost*

"He seems to be 'occupied'. This is something other than normal sleep."
Frost remarks at seeing Mr Phoenix.
"Best we don't disturb him."

[sblock=OOC]
Frost will not try to awake him. He will have been on an online news portal, but not watching TV.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2012)

*"Nonsense! He must be contrrolling his otherr selves, but we need him herre now."* says Uomo, and walks towards the man, *"Phoenix, we've rretrrieved Young miss Laurra, Phoenix!" * the man says with as many 'r's as he can muster. If he does not react to sound, Uomo will have no problem in walking in a give him a little shake.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Also did Terry check his Encrypted Message, or is he waiting for later?




[sblock=ooc]Given his penchant for networking, Terry's probably seen some of the news, but I seem to have missed something, as I don't recall Terry getting an encrypted message other than Uomo's 'codespeak' back and forth with the boss?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=Jkason]
It was back in post 192.  Twas only a single sentence when the interference went down, you probably missed it.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=GM]
It was back in post 192.  Twas only a single sentence when the interference went down, you probably missed it.[/QUOTE]

Ah! Yes, I had missed that. Sorry. Terry's always curious, so I imagine he'd have opened it as soon as he thought they were safe (i.e., during the plane ride). Thanks!  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Was hoping for a couple more responses before someone actually Woke him up (Was wanting to find out which characters wanted to before someone did), but whatever. 







Phoenix's eyes remain closed as he responds to Uomo "Patience is a virtue, one which we have spent many lifetimes cultivating."
He sits forward then, opening his eyes and shaking his head. "But it is not a virtue that will serve us now.  We need to be moving quickly, I have heard of your exploits.. at least, what the governments are saying about it.  I dont suppose you could give me a short version?"

He motions Laura forwards. "A pleasure to meet you, young miss Laura.  We've been trying to rescue you for some time." He smiles warmly, but she can see a predatory edge in his eyes.









*OOC:*


 Where is Felix and what form is he in?







[sblock=Jkason (Grid)]
It took grid several minutes to crack the message open - even with his powers.  He was fairly certain that it would have been unopenable by anybody else, the encryption was clearly not meant to keep him out - just to ensure that he was the only one who got it.
When he finally does decrypt the code, he finds himself in a simulated computer construct.  Across the way appears a rather beautiful asian woman with long black hair dressed in a flowing evening gown.
"A pleasure to finally meet you, Grid.  I'm Genie."

OOC: I'm going to continue this back and forth between us as it should have no bearing on the other conversation.  You can still respond to both 'encounters' if you wish, just make sure you sblock the 'Computer' part so it's seperate.
While you're at it, make a Well Informed check.
[sblock=DC 15]
Genie is another notorious Hacker who showed up about a year ago, able to crack into things that nobody else could.  With her appearance coinciding so closely with Grid's dissapearance, and their skills so similar, many people in the community posited the thought that maybe he had just changed his name.
[sblock=dc 20]
Genie's never been tracked successfully, even by other hackers.  She's pretty much a ghost. Grid's fairly certain there's maybe three hackers on the planet in the same level as him, and she's one.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Jun 13, 2012)

Felix stood to the front and to right of Laura, with a distinctly fuzzy appearance, cloths aperently greatly oversized and bar none the shortest thing on two legs around as he took in his surroundings, he was a little nervous and his poster had shrunken because of it: Mister Phoenix was taking a nap, apparently, then Uomo walked up to the man to shake him.
Felix did not like this idea, but also did not like the idea of trying to tell Uomo what to do, he stared to reach out, cracked open his mouth and raised his tail in mild alarm but then hesitated, closed his mouth again and let his tail ease back down again while recoiling his hand as Phoenix was shook.

Then Phoenix spoke despite Felix thinking him asleep, Felix jerked slightly, nearly jumping, while his tail shot up, again, and his hair stood on end. He quickly started to calm back down and he looked gave Phoenix another once over.


----------



## BBs (Jun 13, 2012)

Laura started to walk towards her new boss, Mr. Phoenix, but stopped mid-way due to that strange gleam in his eyes. Feeling rather embarrassed, she just stood and nodded with a smile.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2012)

*"You've wasted yourr time on rroten potatoes, says an old russian saying. As forr the shorrterr verrsion, I knew you wanted the girrl, so I had one of my contacts with herr alrready, then just crreated a diverrsion, and pulled herr out. Some shooting, some chasing, the usual."* the ake russian grins, his hands on his hips as he laughs loudly. *"Any other beginnerr task forr us, comrrade? Orr do you have a rreal missions forr us this time?"*

_OOC: Trying to play mind tricks to mister Phoenix here, tell me if I need to roll something._


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry continues to find himself unnerved by Phoenix and his multi-person mutation. Seeing that Phoenix was focused on Laura, and Uomo was more than eager to play the banter, he kept quiet for now. At least, externally...

[sblock=Computer]







Jemal said:


> "A pleasure to finally meet you, Grid.  I'm Genie."




Oh, now this was interesting. Almost like being back out in the real world, before taking on the mutant underground leashing.

"Pleasant surprises all 'round." he sent back. "I'm assuming you're behind that lovely little wall? Very nice work, that. I'm almost jealous."



> While you're at it, make a Well Informed check.




Grid doesn't actually have the Well-Informed Advantage. I haven't yet spent those 5 PP yet, though, so I can throw a point at that and one at Investigate pre-roll if you're okay with that? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Cassandra doesn't miss Phoenix's eying of Laura, and wonders again to herself what all the fuss over this woman is about. In the meantime, she pages through another news site on her PDA, wincing at the footage of the ice golem.

It had seemed like a good idea at the time...

"We needed a distraction," she tells Phoenix woefully. "I figured I could keep them shooting at a block of ice while we made our getaway. I didn't stop to think about what it would look like after the fact. Sorry. Things had started going bad, and we were just looking for a way to get everyone out of there."

(OOC - Sorry I was away, Jemal...I did intend Cass to read up on the event)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Phoenix's smile slips slightly when Laura stops approaching, and he quickly switches his scrutinizing gaze to Felix. "A werecat?  Not many of your kind around.."
"Yes, young Cassandra, we've all been in the 'it seemed like a good idea at the time' position.  I actually have little problem with how it happened.  So far as I have heard, no innocents were killed, and you got the job done."  He turns his gaze to Uomo "And whether you wish to believe it or not, comrade, retrieving the lady Laura was no mere beginner task.  She is an important young woman.." His smile returns as he looks around "As are all of our brothers and sisters in danger around the globe."


[sblock=Insight DC 20]
His recovery was fairly well timed, but ad-hoc.  It's clear he has an interest in Laura in particular, not just as a fellow mutant.[/sblock]

[sblock=computer]
"Why thank you, I was afraid you might break through there a few times, Very impressive yourself."  Genie pauses for a moment, as if hesitant to continue, before blurting out "Why are you with the badguys?"
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



Jkason - Sorry, thought you already had it.  No problem with the upgrades.
Voda Vosa - If you'd like to try and trip Phoenix up and get him to reveal something, you could try a deception/persuassion check.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*









*OOC:*


placeholder for rolls.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

[sblock=computer]Terry holds his smirk in as he realizes that common wisdom meant he was now talking to himself. That's why they called it 'common,' he decided.



Jemal said:


> "Why thank you, I was afraid you might break through there a few times, Very impressive yourself."  Genie pauses for a moment, as if hesitant to continue, before blurting out "Why are you with the badguys?"




"Which badguys, exactly?" he returns, deflecting. As good as Genie obviously was, he couldn't be entirely sure whether his real or his false affiliation was coming under scrutiny with the question. "I'm a hacker, I figure I'm on enough wanted lists to count as a badguy by default. What whitehats have you got yourself tied up with, anyway?"[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2012)

Uomo smiles again. *"Well yes of courrse we are all important, but you have to admit Laurra is even more so. No rreason to hide the inforrmation misterr Phoenix, I alrready know; one would figurre that a masterr spy and the ultimate hackerr worrking togetherr might get that additional tiny piece of inforrmation, yes?"* the 'Russian' says, and his expresion turns grim. 

_ If my deception roll fails I'll use Ultimate effort, spend a HP and make it a roll of 20 (so a 33).

Bought a bunch of skill points with the 5pp and Ultimate effort (Deception). Changes are in the RG._


----------



## BBs (Jun 15, 2012)

Despite being a bit scared, Laura attempts to look at Mr. Phoenix's actions. Seeing his recovery was well-timed, there was something more that Phoenix wants with her, she just can't place it. _What does he want me so badly for that's more than any other mutant? What is it he's planning with me? Something just doesn't add up, better keep a close eye on him. Great start, thinking of how to spy on my new boss, wonderful._ She keeps her eyes on Phoenix to attempt to see anything more.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2012)

*Placeholder*








*OOC:*


 Phoenix gets a 24 deception to Oppose Uomo's attempted Trickery, just barely beating you, so you'll have to spend that HP.  On the plus side, your 33 gives you two degrees of success.
Heading to work now, will try to post the update from my phone if I have time, wanted to get the roll done b/c I can't do it on phone.  If I don't get a chance, I'll post it after work.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2012)

Phoenix eyes Uomo thoughtfully for a moment before responding "Yes, It would appear we underestimated your information gathering skills.  If they are truly that formidable, they should be put to good use in our employ.  Very well, I admit our interest in Laura is more than just humanitarian.  She is, as you have surmised, a unique specimen among our kind.  The transferal of life energy that she is capable of shouldn't be possible, but if it is, think of the ways it could help, the healing we could do.  Imagine, Comrade, if disease and injury and death were to all of our kind as they are to you." He smiles as his gaze shifts from Uomo to Laura, looking proud.  
"But first, we very much need to know how she does it, what makes her.. 'tick'.  Oh don't worry my dear, no invasive testing or locking you in a lab, nothing like that, no no.. just a sample of your DNA for our labs to test.  And we will, of course, provide you with a safe and secure location to rest after your ordeals down south... unless of course, you feel comfortable enough with these fine folk to help them on their next mission?"

[sblock=Computer]
Genie seems distraught at his words, ignoring his question about her own affiliation. "But we don't hurt people with our hacking.. Not like that ice golem attack, working with these terrorists.. I saw the security footage of what they did in Washington.  Why would you help people like that?  And giving them that poor girl.. I thought you were a better person than that, you're like me.. "
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


 Uomo's trickery has gotten some information out of Phoenix, and seems to have reinforced in him the notion that you are useful and trustworthy.
His desire to use Laura's powers to 'help' seem legitimate, but you feel that is not his only motivation.  There is still more he is unwilling to divulge at the moment, but pushing any harder will likely be going too far.


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=Computer]







*OOC:*


Somehow I missed that there was a visual VR environment at play, or I'd have given a description of an avatar fro Grid. I'll throw it in here, and apologies for the temporal muckup.







Grid tensed. He'd chosen a square-jawed, muscle-bound action hero type as his avatar, but it was clear from her responses that Genie wasn't nearly as convinced of his heroism. He'd never been good with moral dilemmas; that's what landed him stuck in Gryphon's lap to begin with. It certainly didn't help that his natural inclination that information should be free was at war with all this covert stuff he was now embroiled with.

He _wanted_ to just up and tell the other hacker what was going on. She certainly seemed nice enough. But if he'd learned nothing else since his powers flared and he found himself dragged into the mutant power struggle, it was that few if any folks were what they seemed. 

That, at least, gave him an idea. 

"I don't know how you got as good as you are, but I had to learn not to trust anything on its face, you know?" His avatar shifted then, from square-jawed hero to black-clad ninja to oversized puppy and back to its original action star look.

"Only way to hack the truth is to never trust what you get handed, especially by the media. I wasn't in Washington, so I can't tell you what went down there, but I can tell you we were down south trying to help.

"If you've been hacking security information, you should know how much those agents wanted to get their hands on Laura, and it wasn't to throw her a party. We didn't snatch or hand over anyone; we helped her get out of a bad situation, and she _chose_ to come with us. The golem thingee was over-the-top, but for all the flash and dazzle, it was just a distraction. We weren't out to hurt anyone. I can't say the same about the agents who were stalking Laura."[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 19, 2012)

Laura listening firmly shook her head side to side "I do not need a break, I'm more than willing to help with the next mission" _Although I'd love to stay and see what you're up to, I'd much rather be safe and far from here for anything that has to do with tests ..._ she shivers a bit at the thought of tests "Perhaps you can wait to stick a needle in me after the mission, when I'm more ... comfortable?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=computer]
"Just because you weren't there doesn't mean what they did wasn't wrong..."
Genie bites her lip, her own form flickering to that of a younger girl, then a large cat, before returning to the 'supermodel' avatar.
"But you're right, those agents weren't good guys either.   Seems like nobody's on our side.  Everybody's got their own agendas."
She looks back up at him then "Hey you never really answered! you said you were helping her but you didn't say why you're working with the hive.  You could've helped her without them, you guys're really strong."
[sblock=Insight 10]
Though she seems rather smart, Grid is getting the distinct feeling that 'Genie' is a lot younger than she seems.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

<Cabin>
Phoenix's eyes flicker at Laura's reluctance, but his smile never fades. "Of course my dear, wouldn't want to make you uncomfortable.  We're all in this together after all.  Obviously the sooner we can study your DNA, the sooner we can get the ball rolling, but whenever you're ready.."

He clears his throat and returns his gaze to Uomo "Well if that's in order, I have two missions I need done quickly, one is a bit less.. noble seeming.. than the other, though I assure you, both are necessary.   The driver has mission briefings on both available in the car, just tell him which you'll be pursuing so that we can find someone to perform the other.  Now apologies, but I really must get back to my deliberations."

He leans back in his chair then, closing his eyes as he presumably resumes communing with his hive.

Once you are back in the van, the Driver hands you two large envelopes full of information.

[sblock=Mission 1]
The Lyon's foundation has been secretly funding a laboratory seeking to find a 'cure' for mutation.  The real secret however, is that they're really searching for a biochemical  way to target those with mutated genes and eliminate them.  

Phoenix would like you to put a stop to their research, and/or find a way to deter future such projects.  The lab is located in Las Vegas, and is heavily guarded by a hired mercenary company.

Independant research shows that there is indeed a Lab doing 'mutation normalization' research, though there is very scant evidence (A few odd chemical orders and the 'security') that they are working on chemical weapons.
The mercenary company protecting the facility is notoriously ruthless, highly trained, and very expensive - A bit of overkill for such a supposedly 'humanitarian' enterprise.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mission 2]
The daughter of a prominent Chinese businessman was kidnapped two days ago.  Chinese authorities have little to go on, and no ransom or communication from the kidnapper has arisen yet, though it has been confirmed that he is a mutant.

Chinese feelings towards mutants have been very neutral, but this incident is starting to garner animosity.  If the young girl is rescued by other mutants, it may help sway them away from support of anti-mutant groups.  Not to mention the debt of the wealthy father.

Independent research shows that the businessman is head of a software firm.  They have no known connection to anti-mutant groups.
Security footage Grid is able to hack into from their estate shows a masked figure with super-human strength wading through guards to steal the girl, shrugging off bullets as he goes.  Most definitely a mutant.  
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



OK, so I'll likely be out of communication for the next week, during that time feel free to deliberate amongst yourselves (In and out of character) as to which mission you feel like pursuing, or if you want to cut out on Phoenix and return to Gryphon/do something else.
I've put some of the extra info I figured you'd ask about into the two missions, the information I figured your characters would be able to quickly gather with their own impressive skills.  I presume you'll have more questions that I hadn't forseen, but there should be enough info to at least get the discussions rolling.

I know first sentiment will be to go save the young girl, but if you haven't already thought it, Uomo would be thinking that they have no motive on WHY the girl was taken, or if she's even in any danger, while the lab is much closer, and a (slightly) more credible threat.
Also, if you guys don't trust Phoenix to be able to handle either of these properly, keep in mind you do have other resources you could try to call in to handle one of them, if you so choose, but do so wisely as it may tip your hand.

After I return and you've picked your next course of action, I'll be starting a new thread for the next chapter, and you'll each be getting a few points of my choosing determined by your actions, how you handled phoenix, and which course you choose next.


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=computer]Grid pauses a moment, then finally says, "If you know there are multiple groups with some mojo going on all after someone you want to help, which is easier: going it alone and trying to break your own hole in the wall as well as fighting them _all_ off, or piggybacking on someone who's already tunneled in and who'll cover your back? Cuts out one line of competition _and_ makes the job easier, right? 

"I mean, come on, don't tell me you've never co-opted machines into slave nodes when you needed the extra processing power?" he finishes a bit playfully.[/sblock]

"Kidnapping is bad, but I have to tell you guys, I don't know if I'm up for more international travel," Terry says when reviewing the missions. He holds off letting the others in on his little tete-a-tete until they're out of the van and thus away from the driver's eavesdropping.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2012)

*"No need to rush the tests comrrade, we'll be back with those missions finished in no time!"* Uomo reassured Phoenix. Internally, he was laughing at his successful trickery. 
Keeping his Russian persona up, Uomo gets into the van, accommodating his big frame into it not without difficulties. He examines the content of the envelopes, and makes a couple of phonecalls, as well as something on his personal computer. 
He then exposes the case.
*"I think tilting the balance in favour of mutants in the People's republic of China will be certainly something all of you would be interested. I mean, they are the most powerful country, no need for them to hate mutants over some kidnapping. An odd one, since we were given no motive, nor there has been any ransom request. I would like to know if the girl is a mutant or not. That might change things. On the other hand is a 18 hs flight to China, so I guess we can accomplish more remaining in this country for now. Specially in this research facility, there might be interesting information about Lyon's fundation I might be personally willing to obtain. I don't have to tell you what Lyon's foundation is all about. I think this is more within our general aim. We have a harder target though. This mercenaries are not amateurs. For what I've gathered, these are professional troopers, they'll shoot first and ask later. And it will be a headshot. Ma, cosi è la vita, verità?"* he finishes.

_Meaning: But, such is life, right?_


----------



## Zerith (Jun 21, 2012)

Felix remained quiet in front of Mr Phonix for the briefing, when they got to the vehicle he, literally, hoped in before making his way into a middle seat and keening down on it until everyone was seated, at which point he would  site on the seat normally

“Sir..” Felix began to comment while looking to Uomo with one ear raised practically high. “As I’m sure you’re aware, while a world power China is not ‘the strongest’ sure their military is hug but the general lack of logistical back bone forces it into a defensive poster. As far as their economy goes, their massively depended on export, if they embargoed any major nation it would hurt them more; 
furthermore with India’s booming industry  the world not be long lacking if China started to close down its own industry. Worst of all, for China, is their one child policy, I could go into detail but it is beside the point..; China’s workforce is aging without enough fresh blood to maintain it.

In the end, China is a world power, but by no means is it the definitive world authority.”  Felix spoke be throwing in his two cents about what he figured they should do.

“As for what mission we should do, I vote for the lab. While it’s the least time sensitive of the two as the nature of research is tedious; even if they mean to whip us out they would have to make their bio weapon powerful enough to work on those of us with regenerative powers and otherwise enhanced constitution, invasive enough to get around the world, wide spread enough to target all metas, while also being narrow enough to not harm the public at large. They would  want their weapon to have a one hundred percent death rate in metas: if one of us lived through it not would we developed immunities that could prevent other attacks from working, but the bio weapon could mutate in our bodies and become equally deadly to normal humans; if the bio weapon would then mutate, the human rce would be facing an extinction level event on a global scale, other kinds of life on earth might also face the same fate.

Anyone who has thought the idea of using a bio weapon on metas at large would come to the conclusion, it’s just too risky; assuming of course, their sane. Meaning those developing this weapon, if they are developing a weapon, are either crazed or so over confident that they think nothing could go wrong once they get it finished: the possibility of a unproven unready bio weapon shoots up do to this insight. 

Meanwhile we have a kidnapped girl, and while I’d love to help her, we can’t ignore the numerous risks this lab poses, further, with a eighteen hour flight, one way, the trail would be cold by the time we get there, and who knows what could happen at the lab in all the time it would take us to get on a plain, fly over there, attempt the mission, and then return. Honestly, the lab is also the mission we’re more suited towards, the objective is clear cut, get in, find out for certain that their goal is either humanitarian or villainous and then take action. Meanwhile the kidnapping is massively outside of our general skill set; I’ve had rudimentary training with this kind of scenario and we can only assume....”  Felix prattled on before turning his gaze to Uomo “that you’ve had plenty of experience in this kind of thing, the bulk of us would be running around in circles, fumbling with the local dialect and looking comically out of place. If we do the job at the lab swiftly we can get to the kidnapping without too much of an addition delay, unlike the lab.” Felix spoke, nearly ending with a yawning meow as he stretched his arms and shoulders before saying one last monolog.

“As for initial recon, it should be right up my alley, I should be able to get fairly close without rising too big of an alarm, I will add, however, that if they think we’re metas that might want to simply knock us out if they can do so easily enough, perhaps with dart guns or the like, regardless of if their trying to ‘cure’ us or murder us; we would be valuable lab rats in either case, much more so then corpses; the mercs would likely be able to claim bonus pay by doing so; I also don’t think they would go for the bonus long if they felt at all threatened. But these are just my thoughts and opinions.” He chimed before finally giving his mouth a rest and tilting his head while shrugging his shoulders.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2012)

*"You sure love to speak bambini, but you don't have half the intel I have on our olive eyed fellows. Regardless, and onto a more at hand subject, I don't believe they'll go so far as to have a massive destruction biochemical weapon. Lyon's won't compromise their image lunching a giant rocket into the sky. They'll probably make some sort of mild poison to distribute somehow, so that it appears a normal disease, a punishment from the christian god to mutants and gays." *Uomo chuckles. *"I'm sure that if they could get gays in the same bag they will." *he sighs. *"The world has become a sad place of late"* he adds. Then he opens his coat and motions to some hidden pocket. Felix thinks another notepad and more homework will soon appear, but this time, it's a shiny, chromed pistol. Pretty big gun too. *"We'll have some fun anyway!" *Vittorio says cheerfully as he begins loading and oiling the weapon.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

"Yeah," Cassandra said, slouching down in her seat. "This is _super_ fun. It's six of one, half a dozen of another to me. They both sound like awful missions that no sane person would ever want to do...so I guess it's up to us to do them. I need to file a story though, or I'll get fired. Is it okay to use wireless in here?" She looks around. "I don't want to give us away to spy satellites or anything."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2012)

Uomo smiles at the woman.* "Don't get the blue Cassandra! You got Grid here" *Uomo demolishes Grid's back with a slap in the shoulders. *"He can get your file anywhere without anyone noticing."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2012)

*Frost*

"Nice to have so many professionals around... but why would they use headshots for instance? I always heard armed forces train to aim at the center mass.
Do we have any real information about the lab, or is our plan to go in guns blazing?
I mean Grid here alone could hack into a satellite to give us an above view. Or even ifrared inside, if he can get a military satellite."
Frost asks, not sure about any real training anyone around got. They seemed to stumble from one situation into the next..

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 22, 2012)

Laura sighs for relief after Phoenix agreed to wait. After being escorted into the car, she waits giving the missions much thought, and listening to others. "I understand the importance of the lab, possible extinction of all life, but it's a girl in danger. Isn't there anything we could do? Like sending someone that anyone here knows to help, like big man here did for me? she motions to Uomo There must be something that can be done about her that we can help.


----------



## Zerith (Jun 22, 2012)

[sblock=OoC] Voda, controlling what another player’s PC dos or thinks, without permission, is not only rude to the character’s RPer, it can also undermine the character’s character and implies you own their character: you’re doing things with it without permission as if it is yours. I’d ask you use more tact in your posts. You could have easily written something like:
“-Then he opens his coat and motions to some hidden pocket. Presumably for another notepad, with more homework for Felix, but this time, it's a shiny, chromed pistol.-”
Instead of:
“-Then he opens his coat and motions to some hidden pocket. Felix thinks another notepad and more homework will soon appear, but this time, it's a shiny, chromed pistol.-“

The former allows each player to have their character to make their own assumptions at each stage of the post while getting your point across, the latter _forces_ not only  an outcome but a mindset  out of another player’s PC without any consent.

Please avoid such abuses in the future.  -_-[/sblock]

Felix started to extend his hand, but then flinched and grimaced as the chrome caught the light; was Uomo trying to give him a heart attack!? Felix’s breath quicken for a moment before he calmed back down, he scrunched his brows at Uomo and then turned to face Cassandra who he had not yet been paid much attention to overall; he allowed his expression to ease again. “Anyways, any sane person would want to take on either mission, one after the other in fact, if not both at the same time!” he chimed with gee as if with reckless abandon before tempering his comment with perking ears and a grin “however few will ever have the opportunity to live out their action hero fantasies, that you should have asked yourself is what a sane person would do if they had to choose to do one over the other, or walk away and fade into the background while knowing that instead of making the world a brighter place like they know they should have, they’ve allowed it to sink into misery through inaction? A truly sane person is good at heart, and wants a brighter would. This choice should not be rushed to unless you’re sure of it. That you’re unsure as to what you should do only shows that you’re thinking it through, none can ask more than that” he chimed almost cheeringly before turning his head back towards Laura, “As for the girl, we can help her after the lab, if we hurry we’ll only lose a few hours.” He said happy, before at last turning his face towards Uomo and scrunching his brow again “You know… it’s kind of rude to hold a cannon in your hand, load it, and then turn to someone and smile…” he mumbled beneath his breath while turning away, he clerical around on his seat for a moment on all four and then kneaded it for a moment before curling up and lying down within the bounds of his seat, still not buckled in, and having no plans of bucking himself in until he needed to resume human form.


Finally he poked his head up and tirdly said “Their guarding a facility, potentially against metas who may have exceptionally tough bodies, the head has the most vulnerable points that assure an instant kill, their go for a body shot if they have to, but the odds are their expert marksmen who will nail you in the head if your aren’t running, zinging and zaging their lead you and shoot you were you have no armor, seen, suspected, or otherwise: if they can do so reasonably they will shoot you in the eye if not the nose were the human body is most vulnerable."  as his eyes stared to close contently, he then eased his head back down and and sank into the seat for a cat nap.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2012)

"Trained snipers, yes. Otherwise, they go for the center mass. Much bigger target than a head, epically with automatic weapons. This goes double for supers, who are as likely to be super-naturally quick and agile as tough and resistant to shots."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'll do that if you watch your writing, deal? It's painful to read.[/sblock]

*"I have no connections in China unfortunately." *Uomo laments. *"You need to understand we are not a police force, we will not take on each crime happening worldwide; it is not possible. If Phoenix wants the girl for something, and we are not available, he will have some other team take the case. This goes for the rest of you; I get the feeling you think you are superheroes. You are not. You are agents, guardians if you will, but not heroes. Heroes are bad news, heroes don't think, they act, and thus they don't measure the consequences of their biased interpretations of reality. I've seen many heroes in my time, I know how to recognize them, and how to take them down. You'll have to learn to do that too, if you hope for a brighter future for mutants. Heroes are alright for movies, we are people, with people problems, that only people can solve." *there's no cheerful glee, no humour this time. Agent Nascosto seems dead serious about this, although with this man, it's hard to know for sure.
*"And I agree with Frosty here, they'll go for the chest, they have weapons that have punch, it will send you flying back, even if it doesn't kill you. I've been there myself, I mean, on the shooting side."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2012)

Cassandra shakes her head at, well, everyone.

"You and I have different notions of the word 'sane,'" she tells Felix. "And different notions of the word 'hero,'" she adds to Uomo. "But I never claimed to be a hero. I'm a reporter...a journalist. I'm doing my best, but I don't follow half of what you guys go on about."

She takes a deep breath, collecting herself.

"The bio-weapon thing sounds more important though. If someone else hasn't handled the Cinese girl by the time we're done with that, then we can do it too, I guess. Though honestly, it seems pretty far outside our skills. I'd be surprised if more than one of us knew any Chinese. And none of us could play the part of a national. So...I guess I'm just hoping a handful of freaky powers can make a handful of otherwise pretty normal people the equal to a squad of highly trained elite soldiers."

She doesn't sound too confident of that.


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2012)

*Terry Quinn, The Grid*

Terry recovers from Uomo's backslap after a cough or two, and nods to Cassandra. "I should be able to make sure we've got a clear channel for you. At least one of us should be able to maintain a 'real' life in the middle of all this craziness."

He nods again to Frost's suggestion. "Always happy to try a hack to make sure we've got as much intel as we can," he says. "If we get within a few miles of the place, I may even be able to do a sweep with their own cameras. Hopefully this time we're better prepared."

"And, yeah, I'm no kind of hero. Like a lot of folks, I got these weird powers, and I'm doing what I can to survive the way the world's turned upside down because of 'em."


----------



## BBs (Jun 23, 2012)

Laura gives Uomo a silent stare after his speech. After giving a bit more thought, she says "Lab." She leans back on her chair, faces her face up to the roof, and closes her eyes as if trying to nap.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

New thread up!
Mutant Apocalypse Issue 2: Vegas!


----------

